# استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

*استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

 الكتاب المقدس فريد فى وحدته : فقد كتبه حوالى أربعين رجلاً على مدى قرابة 1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم... وتنوعت مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس فى وحدة كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعاً روح واحد هو روح الله القدوس.

2- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملاءمته لكل جيل وعصر : فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى لم يصبه القدم، بل هو جديد دائما وصالح لكل زمان ولكل عصر.

3- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملائمته لكل عمر وفرد : فهو مناسب لكل فئات الناس ولكل القامات الروحية.

4- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى شموله وكماله : فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى كتب فى جميع الموضوعات، فهو بحق مكتبة الهية شاملة تحوى التاريخ والأدب والشعر والقانون والفلسفة والطب والجيولوجيا والمنطق، إلى جانب القضية الأساسية وهى خلاص الإنسان.

5- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى انتشاره وتوزيعه : إذ يفوق توزيعه أى كتاب آخر بعشرات المرات فقد تم توزيع الكتاب المقدس فى عام 1998م 20.751.515 نسخة كاملة فى 2212 لغة ولهجة.

6- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى صموده وبقائه : لم يلق كتاب آخر مثلما لقى الكتاب المقدس من إضطهادات وحروب ولكنه بقى صامداً شامخاً على مر العصور.

7- الكتاب المقدس فى قوته وتأثيره : فهو يلمس الأرواح والقلوب بصورة لا توجد فى أى كتاب آخر... إن الملايين قد تغيرت حياتهم حين قرأوا الكتاب المقدس بقلب مخلص.



1- شهادة المخطوطات القديمة :

أهم مخطوطات العهد القديم :
لفائف البحر الميت وترجع إلى 100- 250 ق.م. 
بردية ناش وترجع للقرن الثانى الميلادى. 
مخطوطات جينزة - القاهرة وترجع للقرن السادس حتى التاسع الميلادى. 
مخطوطات الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية وترجع إلى 100ق.م. 
أهم مخطوطات العهد الجديد :
المخطوطات البردية :
مخطوطة جون رايلاند وترجع إلى 125م. 
مخطوطة بودمير وترجع إلى 150م. 
مخطوطة تشستر بيتى وترجع إلى 220م. 
المخطوطات البوصية :
النسخة السينائية وترجع إلى 340م. وهى محفوظة الآن بالمتحف البريطانى. 
النسخة الفاتيكانية وترجع إلى 350م. وهى محفوظة الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان. 
النسخة الاسكندرية وترجع إلى 450م. وهى موجودة الآن بالمتحف البريطانى. 
النسخة الافرايمية وترجع إلى 450م. وهى موجودة الآن فى المكتبة الوطنية بباريس. 
هذه المخطوطات وآلاف المخطوطات الأخرى الموجودة لدينا الآن، والتى حدد عمرها علماء محايدون، تؤكد بكل يقين أن الكتاب المقدس قد تم نقله إلينا بأمانة ودقة تامة. 
2- شهادة الترجمات :
ترجمات العهد القديم :
الأرامية (500 ق.م) 
السبعينية (285 ق.م) 
السريانية (فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية). 
ترجمات العهد الجديد :
الترجمات اللاتينية : اللاتينية (ايطاليا) فى القرن الثانى الميلادى - الفولجاتا الشعبية فى القرن الرابع الميلادى. 
الترجمات السريانية : القديمة (القرن الثانى الميلادى) - البسيطة (150-200) - الفيلوكسينان (508م). 
الترجمات القبطية : الصعيدية (بدأها نبينوس 185م) - الأخميمية والفيومية (الرابع والخامس الميلادى) - البحيرية (القرن الرابع الميلادى). 
ترجمات أخرى : مثل الأرمينية والجورجية والأثيوبية والعربية وغيرها. 
    هذه الترجمات الكثيرة للكتاب المقدس، والتى بدأت منذ زمن مبكر جداً قد عملت على سرعة انتشار الكتاب المقدس بين شعوب العالم. ويوجد لدينا الآن أكثر من عشرة آلاف مخطوطة لهذه الترجمات القديمة وهى تتفق جميعها مع الكتاب المقدس الذى بين أيدينا.


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

- شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين :

     اقتبس آباء الكنيسة الأولون الكثير من نصوص الكتاب المقدس وذلك فى عظاتهم وكتابتهم وترجع أهمية هذه الإقتباسات كدليل على صحة العهد الجديد للآتى :
أنها قديمة جداً إذ يرجع بعضها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى. 
أنها باللغات الأربعة القديمة اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية. 
أنها مقتبسة فى بلاد عديدة سواء فى الشرق أو الغرب أو الشمال أو الجنوب. 
أنها كثيرة جداً إذ يبلغ عدد الإقتباسات التى اقتبسها الآباء قبل مجمع نيقية حوالى 32000 إقتباساً، فإذا أضفنا إليهم إقتباسات الآباء بعد نيقية وحتى 440م. لزاد العدد عن 200 ألف إقتباساً ولأمكن منها إستعادة العهد الجديد أكثر من مرة فى أكثر من لغة. 
2- شهادة الكتب الكنسية :

     عرفت الكنائس والقراءات الكنسية منذ بداية المسيحية والقراءات الكنسية عادة محافظة تعتمد على أقدم المخطوطات... والكتب الكنسية وجدت مطابقة تماما للنصوص الكتابية التى بين أيدينا فلا يوجد بها ما يغاير أو يضاد أى نص عندنا.


     عزيزى القارئ : نريد أولاً أن نضع أمامك الحقائق الآتية :
الكتاب المقدس يحتوى على حقائق علمية كثيرة، مكتوبة بأسلوب بسيط يناسب القارئ العادى. 
الكتاب المقدس لم يحتو على الأخطاء العلمية التى كانت شائعة وقت كتابته. 
الكتاب المقدس أخبر عن كثير من الأمور العلمية، والتى لم تكتشف إلا حديثاً. 
وإليك بعضاً مما يوضح توافق العلم مع الكتاب المقدس :
الكون ليس أزلياً (تك 1:1).
كانت الأرض فى بدايتها بغير حياة (تك 2:1). 
إجتماع المياه جميعها إلى مكان واحد (تك 9:1،10). 
ظهور الأعشاب أولاً ثم القبول ثم الأشجار (تك 11:1). 
ترتيب ظهور الكائنات الحية (تك 1). 
خلقة الإنسان من تراب الأرض (تك 7:2). 
إشارة إلى كروية الأرض (أش 22:40). 
إشارة إلى الجاذبية الأرضية (1يو 7:26). 
إشارة إلى دورة المياه فى الطبيعة (جا 7:1). 
إشارة إلى تنوع الأنسجة فى الكائنات الحية المختلفة (1كو 39:15). 
إشارة إلى تحلل العناصر فى الطبيعية (2بط 10:3-12). 


خامساً: شهادة التاريخ والآثار

     شهدت الآثار بكل صدق لقصص الكتاب المقدس، وأنها حقيقة وليست خيالاً، وإليك بعضاً من هذه الإكتشافات :

1- العهد القديم :
إكتشفت صحائف وكتابات أشورية وبابلية، تحكى قصة خلق الإنسان وطرده من الجنة طبقا لما ورد فى (تك 2). 
يوجد اليوم على الأقل 33 وثيقة فى أماكن عديدة تحكى عن الطوفان (تك 7). 
عثر على سفينة نوح على قمة جبل أراراط فى أرمينيا، ونشرت جريدة أخبار اليوم ذلك الخبر فى 9 يونيه 1946م ووصفوا الفلك وأبعاده وجاء مطابقا لما جاء فى (تك 6). 
إكتشف الأثريون مدينة فيثوم التى بناها رمسيس الثانى، وتعرف الآن بتل المسخوطة بالقرب من الإسماعيلية (خر 5:1). 
إكتشف الأثريون لوحة اسرائيل الموجودة الآن بالمتحف المصرى بالقاهرة، وهى تحكى قصة خروج شعب بنى إسرائيل وعبوره البحر الأحمر (خر 14). 
إكتشف الأثريون مدينة أريحا القديمة، وقد وجدت الجدران ساقطة على الأرض كما وجدت بقايا أخشاب محترقة ورماد دليلاً على صدق رواية يشوع أن المدينة أحرقت بالنار (يش 6). 
وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الإكتشافات مثل حجر موآب وصخرة كردستان وبوابة أشتار فى بابل وحجر قانون حمورابى وحفريات مدينة صور والسامرة، وكلها تحكى قصصاً مطابقة لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس. 
2- العهد الجديد :
تم إكتشاف خشبة الصليب المقدس وإكليل الشوك الخاص بالسيد المسيح والمسامير وملابس الرب يسوع التى أخذها الحراس والقصبة التى أعطيت له، وكل هذه محفوظة فى كنائس معروفة. 
شهادة الوثائق التاريخية لصحة ما جاء بالإنجيل عن السيد المسيح. 
شهادة يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه العاديات والآثار. 
شهادة كرنيليوس ناسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه عن تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية. 
شهادة ثالوس المؤرخ السامرى فى القرن الأول الميلادى. 
شهادة التلمود اليهودى عن شخصية السيد المسيح. 
تقرير بيلاطس البنطى إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر بشأن المسيح، وهو محفوظ الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان بروما. 
صورة الحكم الذى نطق به بيلاطس البنطى على يسوع، وهو موجود الآن بدير الكارثوزيان بالقرب من نابولى


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

1- نبوات العهد القديم :
نبوات عن السيد المسيح : هناك أكثر من 300 نبوة تنبأت عن شخص الفادى والمخلص، وكلها تحققت فى السيد المسيح مولود بيت لحم.
نبوات عن شعوب وملوك :
نبوة نوح لأولاده الثلاثة عن شعوب الأرض (تك 25:9-27). 
نبوة يشوع عن اريحا فى القرن الـ 15 قبل الميلاد (يش 26:6)، وتحققت فى (1مل 34:16). 
نبوة إشعياء عن خراب بابل العظيمة (أش 9:13-22)، وتحققت بعد 160 سنة تقريباً. 
نبوة إشعياء عن انتصار كورش على البابليين وعودة اليهود من السبى (أش 45:44)، وتحقق ذلك حرفياً. 
نبوة اشعياء عن البركة الفريدة التى لشعب مصر (أش 25:19)، وتحقق ذلك بمجىء العائلة المقدسة لها. 
نبوة اشعياء عن وجود مذبح للرب فى أرض مصر (أش 19:19-21)، وتحقق ذلك فى المسيحية بعد 600 سنة. 
نبوة إرميا عن سبى الشعب اليهودى (أر 8:25-11) وتحقق ذلك بعد عشرات السنيين. 
نبوة حزقيال عن خراب صور وعدم قيامها مرة أخرى (حز 7:26-21) وتحقق ذلك حرفياً. 
نبوة دانيال عن ظهور الإسكندر الأكبر وفتوحاته ثم موته وانقسام مملكته (دا 8-11) وتحقق ذلك بكل دقة وبعد مئات السنيين من النبوة. 
2- نبوات العهد الجديد :
تنبأ السيد المسيح عن الإضطهاد الذى سيلاقيه التلاميذ (مت 17:10-23)، وكذلك عن ثبات وصمود الكنيسة أمام الإضطهادات (مت 16:16-18)، وقد تحقق ومازال يتحقق ذلك حرفياً. 
وتنبأ عن دمار كورزين وخراب بيت صيدا وكفر ناحوم (مت 20:11-24)، وقد زالت هذه المدن فى القرن الرابع الميلادى. 
وتنبأ عن خراب أورشليم والهيكل قبل خرابها بأربعين سنة (لو 43:19،44). 
وتنبأ عن إنتشار الإنجيل فى المسكونة كلها (مر 10:13)، وقد تحقق ذلك. 
وتنبأ عن استشهاد القديس بطرس والطريقة التى يستشهد بها (يو 18:21،19)، وقد تم هذا حرفياً. 
سابعاً: شهادة العقل والمنطق

1- دور العهد القديم فى إثبات صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد :

     وحدة العهد القديم والجديد وترابطهما الشديد يؤكدان على صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد، لأنه يلزم لمن يرغب فى تحريف العهد الجديد أن يحرف أيضاً العهد القديم ليجعله مطابقا له... وإذا كان المسيحيون سيحرفون العهد الجديد ليجعلوا من مسيحهم إلها، فلماذا سيصمت اليهود وهم يرون كتبهم تحرف أمام أعينهم؟ لماذا لم يملأوا العالم صياحا ويشهدوا على زمان التحريف ومكانه؟ 

2- دور كتبة العهد الجديد فى إثبات وحيه وعصمته :
كان معظم كتبة العهد الجديد شهود عيان للأحداث. 
كتبوا أسفارهم من أماكن متفرقة، ولكنها جاءت فى وحدة واحدة. 
ذكر الرسل أخطاءهم الشخصية مما يدل على أمانتهم فى الكتابة. 
كرزوا بالأمر الصعب وهو (الإله المتجسد والمصلوب) ولو كانت نية التحريف أو التبديل عندهم لنادوا بالأمر السهل والأكثر قبولاً. 
لم يعتمدوا فى كرازتهم على سلاح أو مال، ولكنهم نجحوا فى غزو العالم كله، مما يدل على صدق دعوتهم وأنها بمؤازرة الله نفسه. 
استشهدوا جميعاً (عدا يوحنا الحبيب) فى سبيل ما كتبوا وكرزوا به. *
3- أسئلة لا تجد لها كتابة ؟
هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يدلونا على مؤرخ ذكر شيئا فى التاريخ - ولو عابرا - عن مؤتمر أو مجمع ضم أجناس البشر من جميع القارات لتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يجيبوا لنا عن هذه الأسئلة أو واحد منها : 
من الذى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
متى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
أين حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
لماذا حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
أين النسخة الأصلية التى لم تحرف؟ 
عزيزى القارئ : هذه الأسئلة لن تجد لها إجابة عند أحد؟ هل تعرف لماذا؟ لأن الكتاب المقدس لم تمتد إليه يد التحريف من بعيد أو قريب، طبقاً لوعد السيد المسيح نفسه: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لن يزول" (مت 35:24).


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

"السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لن يزول" (مت 35:24).


لااااااااااااااااااااااا   زااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال

والدليل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من عنيا

الترجمة المشتركة : ( رساله يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 )
7والّذينَ يَشهَدونَ هُم ثلاثةٌ.8الرُوحُ والماءُ والدَّمُ، وهَؤُلاءِ الثَّلاثَةُ هُم في الواحدِ.

ترجمة الفاندايك : ( رساله يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 )
7فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ

ترجمة كتاب الحياة : ( رساله يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 )
7فَإِنَّ هُنَالِكَ ثَلاَثَةَ شُهُودٍ غفِي السَّمَاءِ، الآبُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، وَهَؤُلاءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌف

باقي الترجمات لا يوجد بها نص التثليث

الترجمة البولسية : ( رساله يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 )
7 ومن ثَمَّ، فالشّهودُ ثلاثَة ((...)):

الترجمة الكاثوليكية : ( رساله يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 )
7 والَّذينَ يَشهَدونَ ثلاثة


فاي الترجمات هي التي تنقل من الاصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟التي فيها الثليث ام المحذوف منها التثليث؟
فهل نعتبر هذا ترجمة ام حذف ام اضافة ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Christian Knight (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

*اول من اطلق هذه الشبهة هو المدعو احمد ديدان وقد رد عليه الاستاذ جون جلكرايست فى كتاب "نعم الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله" واليك نص الرد:

وبطبيعته العدوانية المعتادة يتحدَّى ديدات المؤمن المسيحي أن يلمّ أطراف شجاعته ليواجه أقسى ضربة, كما لو أنَّ ما سيقوله ديدات غير معروف لدينا إطلاقاً. وهو يستشهد بكلمات من مقدمة الترجمة المنقحة المعروفة باسم RSV ويضع خطاً تحت هذه الكلمات في كتيبه: "إنّ الترجمة المعروفة بترجمة الملك جيمس تحتوي على عيوب جسيمة, وهذه العيوب كثيرة ومهمة بحيث تتطلّب المراجعة" صفحة 11.
هذه "العيوب" ما هي إلا عدد من القراءات المختلفة التي لم تكن معروفة للمترجمين الذين أعدّوا ترجمة الملك جيمس في أوائل القرن السابع عشر. وقد تعرَّفت الترجمة المنقحة التي تمَّت في القرن الحالي على هذه القراءات, وذكرتها كحاشية أسفل الصفحات المحتوية على هذه النصوص. علاوة على ذلك فإنه بالنسبة لآية مثل الواردة في 1يوحنا 5:7 أوردتها ترجمة الملك جيمس KJV لأنّ المترجمين أخذوها من أقدم المخطوطات المعروفة لهم, بينما استبعدتها الترجمة المنقحة RSV لأنّ أحدث المخطوطات التي تمَّ اكتشافها وقت تجهيز تلك الترجمة لم توجد فيها هذه الآية. ونقدّم على ذلك الملاحظات التالية:
1 يجب أن نشير مرة أخرى إلى أنّ ترجمتي الملك جيمس والترجمة المنقحة ما هما إلا ترجمتان لنصوص الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة الإنجليزية من اللغة اليونانية, وأنَّ هذه النصوص في مخطوطات قديمة محفوظة لم يحدث بها أي تغيير. لدينا حوالي 4000 من المخطوطات اليونانية, يرجع تاريخها إلى ما لا يقل عن مائتي سنة قبل محمد وقبل الإسلام.
2 ليس هناك أي تغيير أساسي بأي شكل في التكوين أو التعليم أو العقيدة الخاصة بالكتاب المقدس في الترجمة المنقحة RV, أو في ترجمة الملك جيمس KJV, أو الترجمة المنقحة RSV أو أي ترجمات إنجليزية أخرى, فإنّ جوهر الكتاب المقدس لا تغيير فيه إطلاقاً.
3 هذه ليست نصوصاً وأصولاً مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس. لقد سمعنا القول إنّ هناك فقط قرآناً واحداً, بينما المسيحيون لديهم نصوص مختلفة للكتاب المقدس. وهذه مقارنة خاطئة بصفة مطلقة, لأنَّ هذه "الترجمات" للكتاب المقدس ما هي إلا ترجمات للغة الإنجليزية من النصوص الأصلية العبرية واليونانية. وبالمثل فهناك ترجمات باللغة الإنجليزية متعددة للقرآن, ولكن لا يدَّعي أحد أنها "نسخ" و"أصول" مختلفة للقرآن. وبنفس الطريقة لدينا ترجمات إنجليزية متعددة, ولكن بمقارنة سريعة بينها سيتضح على الفور أنَّ لدينا كتاباً مقدساً واحداً فقط.
نعم هناك قراءات مختلفة للكتاب المقدس, ونحن كمسيحيين نؤمن بالنزاهة التامة في كل وقت, ولا يسمح لنا ضميرنا أن نتحاشى الحقائق, كما أننا لا نؤمن أنه يمكن تحقيق أي شيء بالتظاهر أنّ مثل هذه الاختلافات لا وجود لها.
ونحن لا نرى أنَّ هذه القراءات المختلفة تثبت أنَّ الكتاب المقدس قد تغيَّر. إنَّ أثرها على الكتاب قليل, ويمكن تجاهلها, ويمكننا بثقة أن نؤكد أنَّ الكتاب المقدس بشكل عام سليم ولم يحدث به أي تغيير بأي طريقة.
مع ذلك, لم نتوقف أبداً عن أن نتعجب من الادّعاء العام لدى المسلمين أنّالقرآن لم يتغيّر أبداً, بينما يُدَّعى أنَّ الكتاب المقدس قد حُرّف! مع أنَّ التاريخ ونصوص القرآن والكتاب المقدس تشهد كلها أنَّ التوراة والإنجيل سليمان بالصورة التي كُتبا بها أصلاً, رغم وجود قراءات مختلفة للنص هنا أو هناك. ونحن نقول الحق حينما نقرر أنَّ الادّعاء بأنَّ القرآن لم يتغيّر, بينما الكتاب المقدس قد تغيَّر هو أكبر أكذوبة قيلت على مرّ الزمن!
لقد آن الأوان ليخبر علماء الدين المسلمون في كافة أنحاء العالم تلاميذهم وتابعيهم بالحقيقة! هناك دليل قوي أنّه عند تجميع القرآن لأول مرة بمعرفة الخليفة عثمان في مجلد واحد رسمي, كانت هناك مخطوطات متعددة تحتوي على قراءات مختلفة. وخلال حكمه كان المسلمون في أنحاء متفرقة من سوريا وأرمينيا والعراق يتلون القرآن بطريقة تختلف عن طريقة تلاوته في بلاد العرب. وللحال طلب الخليفة عثمان نسخة القرآن التي كانت في حيازة حفصة واحدة من زوجات محمد, وهي ابنة عمر وأمر زيداً بن ثابت وثلاثة آخرين أن يعملوا نسخاً من هذا النص وأن يصححوا حيثما لزم الأمر. وعندما كمل العمل أمر عثمان بإعدام كل نسخ القرآن. ولما جُمع المصحف وجَّه عثمان بمصحف إلى مكة احترق سنة 200 هـ, ووُضع مصحف في المدينة فُقد أيام يزيد بن معاوية. ووُجِّه مصحف إلى العراق فُقد أيام المختار. ووُجِّه آخر إلى الشام. وأمر عثمان العمال أن يجمعوا ما عندهم من المصاحف ويَغْلوا له الخل ويسرّحوه فيه ويتركوه حتى يتقطع ويهترئ, ولم يبق منه شيء, وتوعَّد من يخالف أمره.
ولم يحدث في تاريخ المسيحية في أي وقت من الأوقات أنّ أحداً حاول أن يُضفي صفة الرسميَّة على نسخة واحدة من الكتاب المقدس معتبراً أنها النسخة الحقيقية, ثم يبيد كل النسخ الأخرى. لماذا أصدر عثمان الأمر بإبادة جميع نسخ القرآن الأخرى المتداولة؟ 
لا يمكننا إلاّ أن نفترض أنّه كان يؤمن أنها تحتوي على عيوب من الكثرة والجسامة بحيث تتطلب لا مجرد التصحيح بل الاستئصال الكامل. فإذا قوَّمنا تاريخ نصوص القرآن عند هذه النقطة وحدها, نجد أنّ القرآن الذي أُضْفيت عليه الصفة الرسمية بأنّه الصحيح وحده, أصدر القرار بصحَّته الإنسان وليس الله, وحسب استحسان الإنسان وليس بوحي رباني. ويصيبنا الفشل إذا حاولنا أن نعرف على أي أساس اعتُبرت نسخة عثمان أنها الوحيدة الصحيحة للتداول! وسنقدم الدليل على أنّ مخطوط ابن مسعود كان أحق بأن يُعتبر أحسن النسخ المتداولة. ولو أنّ أي نسخة منها ما كانت لتُعتبر بحق صحيحة بسبب ما بينها من اختلافات كثيرة.

من هو جون جلكرايست:

هو محامى من جنوب افريقيا وقد اشترك مع ديدات فى مناظرات كثيرة ودحض مزاعمه وهذه المناظرات ولم تنشر بالعربية أو الإنكليزية من قبل مركز احمد ديدات لكونها شهادة ضده في مناظراته*


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي

يا أستاذ اذا كانت كل الترجمات للاناجيل تعتمد علي المخطوطات الاصلية التي تحتوي علي كلمة الرب فكيف نجد نص من كلام الرب حسب اعتقادك موجود هنا و غير موجود هناك 
الاجابة شيء من الاثنين 

1- أما ان يكون النص موجود أصلا في المخطوطات الاصلية و قد تم حذفه عمدا من بعض الترجمات

2- و أما يكون النص غير موجود اصلا في المخطوطات و قد تمت اضافته لاحقا في بعض الترجمات الاخري

و الاختيارين كارثة بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس ولا تنسي "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لن يزول" (مت 35:24). 

ارجو الرد بردود بسيطة فخير الكلام ما قل و دل
علشان لسة في كلام تاني كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

رجاء محبة حد يقولي اعمل اقتباس ازاي علشان انا لسة جديد
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

اين ردي اتحذف ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و الله انا ملتزم بشروط المنتدي ولا هي الامور مشية كدة يعني الكلام اللي يعجبكم تخلوة واللي ميعجبكمش تحذفوة


----------



## Christian Knight (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

*الافتراضين خاطئين يا موحد لان مفيش حاجة اسمها نص اتحذف عمدا او نص اضيف عمدا وانما الافتراض الصحيح هو خطأ غير مقصود من احد النساخ ويمكن تلافى هذا الخطأ عن طريق الرجوع لاقدم النسخ والمقارنة بينها فليس من المعقول ان يقع كل النساخ فى نفس الخطأ بنفس الاية*


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الافتراضين خاطئين يا موحد لان مفيش حاجة اسمها نص اتحذف عمدا او نص اضيف عمدا وانما الافتراض الصحيح هو خطأ غير مقصود من احد النساخ ويمكن تلافى هذا الخطأ عن طريق الرجوع لاقدم النسخ والمقارنة بينها فليس من المعقول ان يقع كل النساخ فى نفس الخطأ بنفس الاية*



يا استاذ انا اتكلم عن جملة كاملة اما اضيفت او حذفت و تقولي خطا من الناساخ طب حتي ان بعض التراجم الانجليزيه موجود فيها النص و الترجمات الاخري محذوف فيها النص و الدليل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من عنيا

بعض الترجمات الانجليزية التي ذكرت التثليث
1 John 5:7 (New King James Version)
7 For there are three that bear witness in heaven: the Father, the Word, and the Holy Spirit; and these three are one.

1 John 5:7 (The Message)
A triple testimony: the Spirit, the Baptism, the Crucifixion. And the three in perfect agreement

بعض الترجمات الانجليزية التي حذفت التثليث
1 John 5:7 (New International Version)
7For there are three that testify:

1 John 5:7 (New American Standard Bible)
7For there are (N)three that testify: 

1 John 5:7 (New Living Translation)
7 So we have these three witnesses[c]—

1 John 5:7 (English Standard Version)
 7For there are three that testify: 

1 John 5:7 (Contemporary English Version)
 7In fact, there are three who tell about it. 

1 John 5:7 (American Standard Version)
7 And it is the Spirit that beareth witness, because the Spirit is the truth

حتي التراجم الفرنسية

1 Jean 5:7 (Louis Segond)
7Car il y en a trois qui rendent témoignage:

1 Jean 5:7 (La Bible du Semeur)
7 Ainsi il y a trois témoins:

أظن كفاية كدة و لا احط باقي الترجمات؟!!!


و علي فرض انها خطأ من الناسخ فيكيف يسمح الله بخطأ في كتابه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولا تنسي ( السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول ) (مت 24 : 25 ) و اثبتلك بالدليل و البرهان انه قد زال
----------------------------------------------
اتمني ان لا تحذفوا المشاركة


----------



## jesus-my-love_3 (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

عزيزى موحد اهلا وسهلا بيك دائما معنا 

لى تعليق على كلامك (و علي فرض انها خطأ من الناسخ فيكيف يسمح الله بخطأ في كتابه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)

هل انت فعلا مؤمن بهذا الكلام؟؟ الم تسمع او تقرا عن وجود المئات من نسخ القران فيها اشياء مختلفة او حتى اخطاء من النساخ ؟؟ 

اذا احضرت انا القران وبدات فى كتابة شىء جديد هل الله سيمنعنى؟ وحتى لو اكتشفت هذه النسخة بعد الالاف السنين هل ستعتبر طعن فى القران؟؟ 

فكر بضميرك والله قادر ان يرشدك للحق


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



jesus-my-love_3 قال:


> عزيزى موحد اهلا وسهلا بيك دائما معنا
> 
> لى تعليق على كلامك (و علي فرض انها خطأ من الناسخ فيكيف يسمح الله بخطأ في كتابه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
> 
> ...



اهلا بيك يا صديقي و شكرا علي ذوقك معايا 

اولا الكلام هنا عن الانجيل و ليس القران
     فالله سبحانه و تعالي قد تعهد بحفظ القران ( إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ )و لقد رايت محاولات من غير المسلمين في العبث فيه لكنها بائت بالفشل مثل الكتاب المدعوا ( الفرقان الحق ) الذي اصدرته امريكا  

ثانيا الكلام عن الانجيل يختلف انا اقصد ان المفروض كلمة الله هي واحدة لا تتغير ولا تتبدل فاذا كانت كل الترجمات تاخذ من المخطوطات الاصلية فانا اسال ببساطة هل المخطوطات الاصلية فيها نص التثليث ام لا؟
اذا كانت الاجابة : نعم النص موجود...........................فلماذا حذفته بعض الترجمات؟
و اذا كانت الاجابة : لا النص غير موجود......................فلماذا اضافته بعض الترجمات الاخري ؟

و لا تنسي ( مت 24 : 35 ) ( السماء و الارض تزولان لكن كلامي لا يزول )
و الكلام اما زاد او نقص
بس الامر بسيط و الله و الله هو الهادي و هو ولي التوفيق
------------------------------------------
رجاء محبة لا تحذفوا المشاركة


----------



## Christian Knight (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

*يا موحد لقد قمت بالاجابة عن سؤالك فى رسالتى السابقة وهعيد مرة تانية لعلك تفهم:

هذه العيوب المزعومة ما هي إلا عدد من القراءات المختلفة التي لم تكن معروفة للمترجمين الذين أعدّوا ترجمة الملك جيمس في أوائل القرن السابع عشر. وقد تعرَّفت الترجمة المنقحة التي تمَّت في القرن الحالي على هذه القراءات, وذكرتها كحاشية أسفل الصفحات المحتوية على هذه النصوص. علاوة على ذلك فإنه بالنسبة لآية مثل الواردة في 1يوحنا 5:7 أوردتها ترجمة الملك جيمس KJV لأنّ المترجمين أخذوها من أقدم المخطوطات المعروفة لهم, بينما استبعدتها الترجمة المنقحة RSV لأنّ أحدث المخطوطات التي تمَّ اكتشافها وقت تجهيز تلك الترجمة لم توجد فيها هذه الآية.

واعيد مرة تانية كمان:

1 يجب أن نشير مرة أخرى إلى أنّ ترجمتي الملك جيمس والترجمة المنقحة ما هما إلا ترجمتان لنصوص الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة الإنجليزية من اللغة اليونانية, وأنَّ هذه النصوص في مخطوطات قديمة محفوظة لم يحدث بها أي تغيير. لدينا حوالي 4000 من المخطوطات اليونانية, يرجع تاريخها إلى ما لا يقل عن مائتي سنة قبل محمد وقبل الإسلام.
2 ليس هناك أي تغيير أساسي بأي شكل في التكوين أو التعليم أو العقيدة الخاصة بالكتاب المقدس في الترجمة المنقحة RV, أو في ترجمة الملك جيمس KJV, أو الترجمة المنقحة RSV أو أي ترجمات إنجليزية أخرى, فإنّ جوهر الكتاب المقدس لا تغيير فيه إطلاقاً.
3 هذه ليست نصوصاً وأصولاً مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس. لقد سمعنا القول إنّ هناك فقط قرآناً واحداً, بينما المسيحيون لديهم نصوص مختلفة للكتاب المقدس. وهذه مقارنة خاطئة بصفة مطلقة, لأنَّ هذه "الترجمات" للكتاب المقدس ما هي إلا ترجمات للغة الإنجليزية من النصوص الأصلية العبرية واليونانية. وبالمثل فهناك ترجمات باللغة الإنجليزية متعددة للقرآن, ولكن لا يدَّعي أحد أنها "نسخ" و"أصول" مختلفة للقرآن. وبنفس الطريقة لدينا ترجمات إنجليزية متعددة, ولكن بمقارنة سريعة بينها سيتضح على الفور أنَّ لدينا كتاباً مقدساً واحداً فقط.
نعم هناك قراءات مختلفة للكتاب المقدس, ونحن كمسيحيين نؤمن بالنزاهة التامة في كل وقت, ولا يسمح لنا ضميرنا أن نتحاشى الحقائق, كما أننا لا نؤمن أنه يمكن تحقيق أي شيء بالتظاهر أنّ مثل هذه الاختلافات لا وجود لها.
ونحن لا نرى أنَّ هذه القراءات المختلفة تثبت أنَّ الكتاب المقدس قد تغيَّر. إنَّ أثرها على الكتاب قليل, ويمكن تجاهلها, ويمكننا بثقة أن نؤكد أنَّ الكتاب المقدس بشكل عام سليم ولم يحدث به أي تغيير بأي طريقة.
مع ذلك, لم نتوقف أبداً عن أن نتعجب من الادّعاء العام لدى المسلمين أنّالقرآن لم يتغيّر أبداً, بينما يُدَّعى أنَّ الكتاب المقدس قد حُرّف! مع أنَّ التاريخ ونصوص القرآن والكتاب المقدس تشهد كلها أنَّ التوراة والإنجيل سليمان بالصورة التي كُتبا بها أصلاً, رغم وجود قراءات مختلفة للنص هنا أو هناك. ونحن نقول الحق حينما نقرر أنَّ الادّعاء بأنَّ القرآن لم يتغيّر, بينما الكتاب المقدس قد تغيَّر هو أكبر أكذوبة قيلت على مرّ الزمن!


فهل عندك جديد ام ستظل تكرر نفس الشبهات؟؟*


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



Christian Knight قال:


> *يا موحد لقد قمت بالاجابة عن سؤالك فى رسالتى السابقة وهعيد مرة تانية لعلك تفهم:
> 
> هذه العيوب المزعومة ما هي إلا عدد من القراءات المختلفة التي لم تكن معروفة للمترجمين الذين أعدّوا ترجمة الملك جيمس في أوائل القرن السابع عشر. وقد تعرَّفت الترجمة المنقحة التي تمَّت في القرن الحالي على هذه القراءات, وذكرتها كحاشية أسفل الصفحات المحتوية على هذه النصوص. علاوة على ذلك فإنه بالنسبة لآية مثل الواردة في 1يوحنا 5:7 أوردتها ترجمة الملك جيمس KJV لأنّ المترجمين أخذوها من أقدم المخطوطات المعروفة لهم, بينما استبعدتها الترجمة المنقحة RSV لأنّ أحدث المخطوطات التي تمَّ اكتشافها وقت تجهيز تلك الترجمة لم توجد فيها هذه الآية.
> *



كلام جميل
اقدم المخطوطات موجود بها النص
و أحدث المخطوطات التي تمَّ اكتشافها وقت تجهيز تلك الترجمة لم يوجد فيها هذا النص

امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

فاي المخطوطين الاصح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!    الاقدم ام الاحدث
هل عرفت متي تم التحريف؟؟؟ التحريف من ايام المخطوطات

[ الزخرف:78 ]-[ لَقَدْ جِئْنَاكُم بِالْحَقِّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَكُمْ لِلْحَقِّ كَارِهُونَ ] صدق الله العظيم
---------------------------------------------------------
رجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءا لا تحذوا المشاركات رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءا


----------



## Christian Knight (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

*نعم نحن نعرف معنى التحريف لكن ما رأيته فى رسالتك هو تدليس,.......
فما علاقة وجود خطأ نسخ فى مخطوطات معينة بزعم التحريف الاسلامى؟
واليس هذا الخطأ يمكن تلافيه بالمقارنة مع المخطوطات الاقدم؟

فالتحريف الذى يدعيه المسلمين هو تحريف متعمد ادى الى تغيير جذرى فى العقيدة المسيحية
فهل هذا الخطأ فى النسخ هو متعمد مثلا مثلما تدعون؟
وهل يعقل ان جميع النساخ على اختلاف الاماكن والازمنة التى عاشوا بها واللغات التى ترجموا اليها ان يتفقوا على ان يخطئوا فى الترجمة بطريفة معينة؟
وهل يوجد مخطوطة واحدة للكتاب المقدس تؤيد المزاعم الاسلامية بان المسيح لم يصلب او بانه تنبأ عن محمد؟

يا عزيزى الدليل الوحيد المقبول على زعم التحريف هو ان تأتوا لنا بالانجيل الاصلى المزعوم والذى تزعمون انه انزل على المسيح وتقارنوه بما هو بين ايدينا وتثبتوا وجود اختلاف لان البينة على من ادعى وبدون هذه البينة فادعائكم من اساسه باطل, فاى محاولة اخرى لاثبات زعم التحريف ما هى الا محاولة فاشلة خالية من الحجة والمنطق.
ويكفى ان كتابك اعترف ان الكتاب المقدس منزل من عند الله يعنى مستحيل ان يتم تحريفه طالما انه كتاب الله.*


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



Christian Knight قال:


> *نعم نحن نعرف معنى التحريف لكن ما رأيته فى رسالتك هو تدليس,.......
> فما علاقة وجود خطأ نسخ فى مخطوطات معينة بزعم التحريف الاسلامى؟
> واليس هذا الخطأ يمكن تلافيه بالمقارنة مع المخطوطات الاقدم؟
> 
> *



خطا نسخ في المخطوطات؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
و الله اللي اعرفة ان الخطا يكون في ترجمة كلمة او حاجة بسيطة مش جملة بحالها موجودة في اقدم النسخ و احدث النسخ مش موجودة فيها فمن اين جاء هذا الخطأ ولا تنسي انها جملة كاملة اما اضيفت او حذفت

[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Jn1:5:7 ]-[ فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد. ]
[ الترجمة اليسوعية ]-[ Jn1:5:7 ]-[  والذين يشهدون ثلاثة:  ]
[ الاخبار السارة ]-[ Jn1:5:7 ]-[  والذين يشهدون هم ثلاثة. ]




Christian Knight قال:


> *
> وهل يوجد مخطوطة واحدة للكتاب المقدس تؤيد المزاعم الاسلامية بان المسيح لم يصلب او بانه تنبأ عن محمد؟
> *



قولنا انجيل برنابا قولتوا منعترفش بية طب نعملكوا اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و كمان المسيح لم يصلب بشهادة الكتاب الذي بين ايديكم و النبي صلي الله عليه و سلم تنبا عنه كتابكم و لعدم تشتيت الموضوع لن اتكلم عنه هنا فمكن ان تفتح موضوع و نشارك فية لاثبات ان المسيح لم يصلب و ان النبي قد بشر به كتابكم



Christian Knight قال:


> *ويكفى ان كتابك اعترف ان الكتاب المقدس منزل من عند الله يعنى مستحيل ان يتم تحريفه طالما انه كتاب الله.*



لا يا استاذ القران يعترف بالانجيل الذي انزل علي سيدنا عيسي  [ الحديد:27 ]-[  ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِرُسُلِنَا وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنجِيلَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً وَرَهْبَانِيَّةً ابْتَدَعُوهَا مَا كَتَبْنَاهَا عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَّا ابْتِغَاء رِضْوَانِ اللَّهِ فَمَا رَعَوْهَا حَقَّ رِعَايَتِهَا فَآتَيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ  ] فالقران يعترف بالانجيل الذي انزل علي سيدنا عيسي مش اللي كتبة متي و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا

و مين اللي قال انو مستحيل ان يتم تحريفة؟؟؟؟ الكتاب اتحرف بشهادة القران و الانجيل نفسة

شهادة القران
[ البقرة:75 ]-[  أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَن يُؤْمِنُواْ لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  ]

[ النساء:46 ]-[  مِّنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُواْ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيّاً بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ وَطَعْناً فِي الدِّينِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاسْمَعْ وَانظُرْنَا لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ وَأَقْوَمَ وَلَكِن لَّعَنَهُمُ اللّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً  ]

[ المائدة:13 ]-[  فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ لَعنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُواْ حَظّاً مِّمَّا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ وَلاَ تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَىَ خَآئِنَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمُ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  ]

شهادة الانجيل
[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Rom:1:25 ]-[ الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك الى الابد آمين. ]

[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Jer:8:8 ]-[ كيف تقولون نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا.حقا انه الى الكذب حوّلها قلم الكتبة الكاذب. ]

------------------------------------------
رجاء محبة لا تحذفوا المشاركة


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

[ الزخرف:78 ]-[ لَقَدْ جِئْنَاكُم بِالْحَقِّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَكُمْ لِلْحَقِّ كَارِهُونَ ] صدق الله العظيم


----------



## Christian Knight (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

*ادعاءات ادعاءات ادعاءات

لا جبتلنا دليل على صحة انجيل برنابا او على انه كان موجود قبل القرون الوسطى ده غير ان الموضوع تمت مناقشته وتفنيده كثيرا هنا بالمنتدى
أنجيل برنابا المزعوم ( المزيف )
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19946&highlight=%C8%D1%E4%C7%C8%C7

خمسون دليلا على ان انجيل برنابا مزيف و خرافي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13804&highlight=%C8%D1%E4%C7%C8%C7

برنابا...... وانجيله الشاهدو الشهيد
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19465&highlight=%C8%D1%E4%C7%C8%C7

ولا جبتلنا دليل على عدم صلب المسيح, راجع الموضوع التالى وفيه تفنيد لهذه الشبهة:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=296539#post296539

ولا جبتلنا دليل على ان المسيح بشر بالمدعو محمد, راجع الكتاب التالى وفيه تفنيد كامل لهذه الشبهة وشرح للايات التى تزعمون انها نبوات عن محمد:
http://www.exmuslim.com/books/files/frabdelmassih/prophecy.htm


ولا جبتلنا دليل على صحة القران الذى تستشهد به
ولا جبتلنا دليل على ان الكتاب المقدس محرف*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



Mowahed_bellah قال:


> شهادة الانجيل
> [ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Rom:1:25 ]-[ الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك الى الابد آمين. ]
> 
> [ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Jer:8:8 ]-[ كيف تقولون نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا.حقا انه الى الكذب حوّلها قلم الكتبة الكاذب. ]




*ردا على هذه الشبهة ساضع موضوع الشبهة الذى كتبه المحمديين كاملا ورد القس عبد المسيح بسيط عليه:

هل يشهد الكتاب المقدس
على نفسه بالتحريف؟
ورد هذا المقال بأحد المواقع التي تهاجم المسيحية تحت عنوان:
" شهادة الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف "!!
فهل يشهد الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف؟؟؟؟؟ 
وهل يقدم المقال ما يدل على ذلك؟؟؟؟
وفيما يلي المقال قبل التعليق عليه:
" إليك أيها القارىء الشهادة بتحريف الكتاب المقدس من الكتاب المقدس نفسه:
أولاً: أن كاتب المزمور (56: 4) ينسب إلى داود عليه السلام بأن أعدائه طوال اليوم يحرفون كلامه: " ماذا يصنعه بي البشر. اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. عليّ كل أفكارهم بالشر " ترجمة الفاندايك.
ثانياً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا (23: 13، 15، 16) بأن أنبياء أورشليم وأنبياء السامرة الكذبة حرفوا كلام الله عمداً: " وقد رأيت في أنبياء السامرة حماقة. تنبأوا بالبعل وأضلوا شعبي إسرائيل. وفي أنبياء أورشليم رأيت ما يقشعر منه. يفسقون ويسلكون بالكذب ويشددون أيادي فاعلي الشر حتى لا يرجعوا الواحد عن شره. صاروا لي كلهم كسدوم وسكانها كعمورة. لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود عن الأنبياء. هانذا أطعمهم افسنتينا واسقيهم ماء العلقم لأنه من عند أنبياء أورشليم خرج نفاق في كل الأرض " (ترجمة الفاندايك).
ثالثاً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا بأن اليهود حرفوا كلمة الله لذلك فهو ينسب لإرميا في (23: 36) توبيخ النبي إرميا لليهود: " أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كلام الإله الحي الرب القدير ". 
رابعاً: ونجد أيضاً أن كاتب سفر ارميا ينسب لإرميا توبيخه وتبكيته لليهود لقيامهم بتحربف كلمة الرب: " كيف تقولون إننا حكماء وكلمة الرب معنا؟ حقاً إنه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". 
خامساً: وكاتب سفر الملوك الأول (19: 9) ينسب لإيليا النبي حين هرب من سيف اليهود فيقول: " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لإِيلِيَّا: مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ هُنَا يَا إِيلِيَّا؟ فَأَجَابَ: " غِرْتُ غَيْرَةً لِلرَّبِّ الإِلَهِ الْقَدِيرِ، لأَنَّ بَنِي إسرائيل تَنَكَّرُوا لِعَهْدِكَ وَهَدَمُوا مَذَابِحَكَ وَقَتَلُوا أنبياءكَ بِالسَّيْفِ، وَبَقِيتُ وَحْدِي. وَهَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ قَتْلِي أَيْضاً " كتاب الحياة. 
سادساً: وكاتب سفر إشعيا (29: 15، 16) ينسب لإشعيا تبكيته لليهود: " ويل للذين يتعمقون ليكتموا رأيهم عن الرب فتصير أعمالهم في الظلمة ويقولون من يبصرنا ومن يعرفنا: يالتحريفكم ". 
فإذا جاء مسيحي وزعم بأن تحريف اليهود لكلمة الرب هو قول غير مقبول نقول له أقرأ شهادة التحريف من كتابك. ويتساءل بعض المسيحيون الذين يتجاهلون الشواهد والأدلة الدالة على تحريف كتابهم المقدس قائلين: عندما يعطى الله الإنسان كتابا من عنده فهل تظن أنة لا يستطيع المحافظة علية من عبث البشر؟ نقول لهم: نعم إن الله قادر على أن يحفظ كلمته ولكنه سبحانه وتعالى اختار أن يوكل حفظ كلمته إلى علماء وأحبار اليهود ولم يتكفل هو بحفظها فقد ترك حفظ كلمته بيدهم فكان حفظ الكتاب أمراً تكليفياً وحيث انه أمراً تكليفياً فهو قابل للطاعة والعصيان من قبل المكلفين فالرب استحفظهم على كتابه ولم يتكفل هو بحفظه وإليكم الأدلة من كتابكم المقدس على هذا: 
+ جاء في سفر التثنية (4: 2) قول الرب: " فالآن يا إسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب اله آبائكم يعطيكم. لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها " (ترجمة الفاندايك). 
+ وجاء في سفر التثنية (12: 32) قول الرب: " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه ". 
+ وجاء في سفر الأمثال (30: 5 - 6): " كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب ". 
+ وقد جاء في سفر الرؤيا (22: 18) قول الكاتب: " وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُُ اللهُ عليه الضربات وَإِنْ حذف أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ". أن هذا النص تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب لأنه جعل عقوبة من زاد شيئاً كذا 000 وعقوبة من حذف شيئاً كذا، و فيه إشارة واضحة بأن التحريف أمر وارد. يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى عن التوراة التي كانت شريعة موسى عليه السلام، وشريعة الأنبياء من بعده حتى عيسى عليه السلام: " إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُواْ لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُواْ مِن كِتَابِ اللّهِ وَكَانُواْ عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاء فَلاَ تَخْشَوُاْ النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلاَ تَشْتَرُواْ بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ " (المائدة: 44). ومعنى (استحفظوا): أي أمروا بحفظه، فهناك حفظ، وهناك استحفاظ. وإذا كان الأحبار والرهبان ممن جاء بعده لم يحفظوا، بل بدلوا وحرفوا، فليس معنى ذلك أن الله لم يقدر على حفظ كتابه - حاشا وكلا - ولكن المعنى: أن الله لم يتكفل بحفظه، بل جعل اليهود أمناء عليه. ومن المعلوم أن هناك المئات من الرسل والأنبياء جاؤوا بعد نوح عليه السلام ولم يتكفل الرب بحفظ رسائلهم سواء كانت شفوية أو مكتوبة وإلا فأين هي؟ مثال ذلك: صحف إبراهيم التي ذكرت في القرآن الكريم فلا وجود لها اليوم. 
وأخيراً: فهل هناك أعظم من شهادة الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف؟ لماذا نستكثر على اليهود التحريف وهم اليهود وما أدراك ما اليهود قتلوا الأنبياء بغير حق وصنعوا العجـــل وسجدوا له من دون الله وعبدوا الأصنام واستحلوا المحرمات وقذفوا العذراء الطاهرة مريم عليها السلام بتهمة الزنا وكفروا بالمسيح عليه السلام 00000 فهل نستكثر عليهم التحريف 00000 لقد أعلنت التوراة بكل وضوح أن اليهود سيفسدون ويقاومون الرب وكلامه، وذلك كلام موسى في التوراة بعد أن أوصاهم بوضعها بجانب التابوت وفيه كذلك: " لأني عارف تمردكم ورقابكم الصلبة، هوذا وأنا بعد حي معكم، اليوم صرتم تقاومون الرب، فكم بالحري بعد موتي " (تثنية 31: 27).
من الذي حرف؟ 
ومتى وأين ولماذا؟ 
يقول القس " سواجارت "؛ " وهم يقولون - يقصد المسلمين - إن تلك الأسفار الأصلية التي أنزلها الله وهي التوراة، والإنجيل، قد فقدت ولا أظن أن في مقدور أحد أن يخبرنا أين فقدت؟ ولا متى فقدت؟ ولا كيف فقدت؟ ". 
وهذا السؤال الذي ساقه " سواجارت " لون من الخداع والتلاعب بالألفاظ، لأن الذي يقوله علماء المسلمين ويؤكدون عليه أن الكتب والأسفار التي بين يدي اليهود والنصارى الآن دخلها التحريف والتبديل والزيادة قبل مجيء الإسلام وبعثة محمد (ص) واستمر الأمر حتى بعد بعثت(ص) 000 ولا يقول أحد من علماء المسلمين إن جميع ما جاء به موسى وعيسى قد فقد 00 بل الحق أن ما لديهم من أسفار يجمع بين الحق والباطل والغث والسمين، ونقول للمبشرين والقسس على اختلاف مذاهبهم دعوا هذا السؤال لأنه لا قيمة له لما يأتي: نحن لسنا بصدد القبض على من قام أو قاموا بالتحريف، و لا يهمنا معرفة زمان أو مكان وقوع التحريف 00 أن الشيء المهم في هذا الصدد هو بيان وقوع التحريف والعثور على أمثلة توضح بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك وقوع هذا التحريف، وهذا هو ما أثبته الباحثين المنصفين الذين درسوا الكتاب المقدس ووجدوا فيه ما وجدوا من أمور تجافي وحي السماء، وأخطاء و تناقضات لا تقع إلا في كلام البشر. هب أن شخصاً أمسك بيد قسيس إلى خارج الكنيسة، وقال له: أنظر إلى هذا القتيل الذي أمامك. فقال القسيس: لا، لن أصدق حتى تخبرني: متى ومن ولماذا وكيف قتل؟!! لو حدث هذا ماذا يقول الناس عن هذا القسيس؟! وهذا يشبه تماماً موقف المبشرين من قضية تحريف الإنجيل، إنك تضع أيديهم على مئات الأمثلة وتبين لهم بالمحسوس التحريف الواضح والاختلاف البين بين إنجيل وإنجيل ونسخة ونسخة ولكنهم يتمتمون 00 لا 00 لن نصدق. أخبرونا أين ومتى وكيف ولماذا حدث هذا؟!
لقد أطلق كاتب المقال لخياله العنان وراح، مثل دون كيشوط، يحارب طواحين الهواء !!!!!!!!!! فما صحة ما زعمه في هذا المقال؟؟؟؟!!!*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

*الرد والتعليق على ما جاء بالمقال بقلم القس عبد المسيح بسيط:
1 - يقول زاعماً بل وبدون تحقيق أو تدقيق لما يقرأ!!!! 
أولاً: أن كاتب المزمور (56: 4) ينسب إلى داود عليه السلام بأن أعدائه طوال اليوم يحرفون كلامه: " ماذا يصنعه بي البشر. اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. عليّ كل أفكارهم بالشر " ترجمة الفاندايك.
وقبل الرد نسأل كاتب المقال ونقول له: ما هو التحريف؟! 
ونجيب التحريف، بحسب المفهوم الإسلامي، هو حذف أو إضافة أو تغيير أو تبديل حرف أو كلمة من كلام الله أو آية من آياته!!
فهل قال بذلك الكتاب المقدس؟ 
والإجابة هي كلا!! 
فقد وردت كلمة " يحرف " و" تحريف " في العهد القديم في الآيات التالية بمعنى الميل بالحقيقة عن العدل والحق، وبتأويل معنى الكلمة بغير معناها المقصود، يقول الكتاب " لا تجب في دعوى مائلا وراء الكثيرين للتحريف " (خر 23: 2)، وقد وردت كلمة تحريف في العبرية (נטה - nâṭâh) بمعنى يميل عن، ينحني، يخلص، يمتد 00 الخ أي يميل بها عن العدل، وجاءت في الترجمة الإنجليزية:
to wrest judgment - أي يميل عن العدل أو يسيء تفسيره. 
وجاء في خروج " لا تحرف حق فقير في دعواه " (خر 23:6)، مستخدماً نفس الكلمة العبرية السابقة بمعنى لا تمل عن حق فقيرك، أو تجور على حق فقيرك. 
وجاء في تثنية " لا تحرف القضاء ولا تنظر إلى الوجوه " (تث16: 19). مستخدما نفس الكلمة العبرية السابقة بمعنى لا تحكم إلا بالعدل ولا تحابى من لهم مكانة.
وهنا يشكو داود من أن أعداءه الكثيرين: " اليوم يحرفون كلامي. على كل أفكارهم بالشر " (مز56: 5). ويستخدم الكلمة العبرية (עצב - ‛âtsab) والتي تعنى يعوج، يلوى، يغير المعنى، يتألم يغضب 000 الخ والمقصود هنا هو تغير معنى كلام داود من أعدائه:
" they wrest my words "
" they pervert my words "
" words they make wrong use of my ". 
أي يغيرون أو يلوون أو يسيئوا استخدام كلمات داود نفسه وليس كلام الوحي!! وهذا ما حدث بالفعل عندما حاول أعداء داود النبي أن يحرضوا شاول عليه " وقال داود لشاول لماذا تسمع كلام الناس القائلين هوذا داود يطلب أذيتك. هوذا قد رأت عيناك اليوم هذا كيف دفعك الرب اليوم ليدي في الكهف وقيل لي أن أقتلك ولكنني أشفقت عليك وقلت لا أمد يدي إلى سيدي لأنه مسيح الرب هو " (1صم24:9و10). 
وكان أعداء داود يفكرون عليه بالشر " على كل أفكارهم بالشر "، وكانوا يتعقبون خطواته ليوقعوا به عند شاول الملك " فاذهبوا أكّدوا أيضا واعلموا وانظروا مكانه حيث تكون رجله ومن رآه هناك. لأنه قيل لي انه مكرا يمكر. فانظروا واعلموا جميع المختبآت التي يختبئ فيها ثم ارجعوا إليّ على تأكيد فأسير معكم ويكون إذا وجد في الأرض أني أفتش عليه بجميع ألوف يهوذا " (1صم23:22و23).
كان أعداء داود يحرفون كلام داود النبي، الكلام العادي وليس كلام الوحي الإلهي، ليوقعوا به عند شاول الملك !!
2 - ثم يقول كاتب المقال:
ثانياً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا (23: 13، 15، 16) بأن أنبياء أورشليم وأنبياء السامرة الكذبة حرفوا كلام الله عمداً: " وقد رأيت في أنبياء السامرة حماقة. تنبأوا بالبعل وأضلوا شعبي إسرائيل. وفي أنبياء أورشليم رأيت ما يقشعر منه. يفسقون ويسلكون بالكذب ويشددون أيادي فاعلي الشر حتى لا يرجعوا الواحد عن شره. صاروا لي كلهم كسدوم وسكانها كعمورة. لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود عن الأنبياء. هانذا أطعمهم افسنتينا واسقيهم ماء العلقم لأنه من عند أنبياء أورشليم خرج نفاق في كل الأرض ".
ثالثاً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا بأن اليهود حرفوا كلمة الله لذلك فهو ينسب لإرميا في (23: 36) توبيخ النبي إرميا لليهود: " أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كلام الإله الحي الرب القدير ".
رابعاً: ونجد أيضاً أن كاتب سفر ارميا ينسب لإرميا توبيخه وتبكيته لليهود لقيامهم بتحربف كلمة الرب: " كيف تقولون إننا حكماء وكلمة الرب معنا؟ حقاً إنه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". 
وللرد نقول: من الواضح هنا أن كاتب المقال لا يهمه شيء غير اصطياد كلمات يحور معناها ليصل بها إلى غرضه !!! ونقول له أن الدراسة النبيلة ذات الغرض النبيل تبحث كل شيء وتدرس كل شيء وتفهم كل شيء بحيدة، ولا تأخذ بالظواهر، ولو كان قد قرأ بقية الإصحاح لفهم المعنى!!
(أ) لقد كان عصر أرميا النبي يمتلىء بالأنبياء الكذبة وكان كل منهم يزعم أن الله يوحي إليه وقد تبعهم بعض الكهنة ولكن كان كلامهم كله كذب ولذا يوبخهم الله عن طريق ارميا النبي الذي كان النبي الموحى إليه من الله. أنه يوبخ الأنبياء الكذبة لأنهم ينسبون لله كلام لم يتكلم به معهم ويفسرون شريعته على هواهم!! يقول الكتاب: " هكذا قال رب الجنود لا تسمعوا لكلام الأنبياء الذين يتنبأون لكم. فأنهم يجعلونكم باطلا. يتكلمون برؤيا قلبهم لا عن فم الرب. قائلين قولا لمحتقريّ قال الرب يكون لكم سلام. ويقولون لكل من يسير في عناد قلبه لا يأتي عليكم شر. لأنه من وقف في مجلس الرب ورأى وسمع كلمته. من أصغى لكلمته وسمع ها زوبعة الرب. غيظ يخرج ونوء هائج. على رؤوس الأشرار يثور. لا يرتد غضب الرب حتى يجري ويقيم مقاصد قلبه.في آخر الأيام تفهمون فهما. لم أرسل الأنبياء بل هم جروا. لم أتكلم معهم بل هم تنبأوا. ولو وقفوا في مجلسي لأخبروا شعبي بكلامي وردّوهم عن طريقهم الرديء وعن شر أعمالهم " (ار23:15-23).
(ب) ويشكو ارميا النبي من أن " كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إذ قد حرفتم كلام الإله الحي رب الجنود إلهنا (ار23: 36). ويستخدم الكلمة العبرانية " הפך - hâphak " والتي تترجم أسأتم استخدام كلام الإله ":
" for you have perverted the words of the living God" أي " أسأتم استعمال كلمة الله الحي ".أي أنه يقول كل واحد يمشي على هواه " كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه ". كما أنكم أسأتم استخدام كلمة الله في غير هدفها وبغير معناها الأصلي. وأيضاً " you are twisting my words into a lie "!! 
(ج) أما قوله " كيف تقولون: نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا؟ حقا انه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". فلا يقصد هنا تحريف النص إنما تحريف الكتبة للمعنى لا للنص، فالكاتب يكتب تفسيرات لكلمة الله وفي هذه التفسيرات يؤل المعنى على هواه. وقوله " حقا انه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب "، يعني كذبوا في تفسيرها وتأويلها وشرح معناها وناوروا في كلمة الناموس ليفسدوا معناه. فقد كان هؤلاء الكتبة حافظين للناموس وقد حوروا معناه وأولوه على أهوائهم!!
3 - ثم يقول أيضا بدون موضوعية وبدون معرفة ما يتكلم الكتاب عنه: 
خامساً: وكاتب سفر الملوك الأول (19: 9) ينسب لإيليا النبي حين هرب من سيف اليهود فيقول: " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لإِيلِيَّا: مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ هُنَا يَاإِيلِيَّا؟ فَأَجَابَ: " غِرْتُ غَيْرَةً لِلرَّبِّ الإِلَهِ الْقَدِيرِ، لأَنَّ بَنِي إسرائيل تَنَكَّرُوا لِعَهْدِكَ وَهَدَمُوا مَذَابِحَكَ وَقَتَلُوا أنبياءكَ بِالسَّيْفِ، وَبَقِيتُ وَحْدِي. وَهَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ قَتْلِي أَيْضاً ".
سادساً: وكاتب سفر إشعيا (29: 15، 16) ينسب لإشعيا تبكيته لليهود:
" ويل للذين يتعمقون ليكتموا رأيهم عن الرب فتصير أعمالهم في الظلمة ويقولون من يبصرنا ومن يعرفنا: يالتحريفكم ". 
ونقول له لا يُنكر أبدا أن بني إسرائيل عبر كل تاريخهم حادوا عن الرب وتركوا وصاياه وعبدوا الأصنام ويقول الكتاب عنهم: " وكان أن بني إسرائيل اخطأوا إلى الرب إلههم الذي أصعدهم من ارض مصر من تحت يد فرعون ملك مصر واتقوا آلهة أخرى وسلكوا حسب فرائض الأمم الذين طردهم الرب من أمام بني إسرائيل وملوك إسرائيل الذين أقاموهم. وعمل بنو إسرائيل سرّا ضد الرب إلههم أمورا ليست بمستقيمة وبنوا لأنفسهم مرتفعات في جميع مدنهم من برج النواطير إلى المدينة المحصّنة. وأقاموا لأنفسهم أنصابا وسواري على كل تل عال وتحت كل شجرة خضراء. وأوقدوا هناك على جميع المرتفعات مثل الأمم الذين ساقهم الرب من أمامهم وعملوا أمورا قبيحة لإغاظة الرب. وعبدوا الأصنام التي قال الرب لهم عنها لا تعملوا هذا الأمر. واشهد الرب على إسرائيل وعلى يهوذا عن يد جميع الأنبياء وكل راء قائلا ارجعوا عن طرقكم الرديّة واحفظوا وصاياي فرائضي حسب كل الشريعة التي أوصيت بها آباءكم والتي أرسلتها إليكم عن يد عبيدي الأنبياء. فلم يسمعوا بل صلّبوا اقتفيتهم كأقفية آبائهم الذين لم يؤمنوا بالرب إلههم. ورفضوا فرائضه وعهده الذي قطعه مع آبائهم وشهاداته التي شهد بها عليهم وساروا وراء الباطل وصاروا باطلا ووراء الأمم الذين حولهم الذين أمرهم الرب أن لا يعملوا مثلهم " (2ملوك17:7-15). 
وقال عنهم الله في سفر اشعياء " اسمعي أيتها السموات وأصغي أيتها الأرض لان الرب يتكلم. ربيت بنين ونشأتهم. أما هم فعصوا عليّ. الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه. أما إسرائيل فلا يعرف. شعبي لا يفهم. ويل للأمّة الخاطئة الشعب الثقيل الأثم نسل فاعلي الشر أولاد مفسدين.تركوا الرب استهانوا بقدوس إسرائيل ارتدوا إلى وراء. على م تضربون بعد.تزدادون زيغانا. كل الرأس مريض وكل القلب سقيم. من أسفل القدم إلى الرأس ليس فيه صحة بل جرح وإحباط وضربة طرية لم تعصر ولم تعصب ولم تلين بالزيت. بلادكم خربة مدنكم محرقة بالنار. أرضكم تأكلها غرباء قدامكم وهي خربة كانقلاب الغرباء. فبقيت ابنة صهيون كمظلة في كرم كخيمة في مقثأة كمدينة محاصرة. لولا أن رب الجنود أبقى لنا بقية صغيرة لصرنا مثل سدوم وشابهنا عمورة اسمعوا كلام الرب يا قضاة سدوم. أصغوا إلى شريعة إلهنا يا شعب عمورة. لماذا لي كثرة ذبائحكم يقول الرب.أتخمت من محرقات كباش وشحم مسمنات.وبدم عجول وخرفان وتيوس ما اسر. حينما تأتون لتظهروا أمامي من طلب هذا من أيديكم أن تدوسوا دوري " (اش1).
هذا الكلام وغيره كثير ولكن هذا الكلام ليس دليل تحريف بل العكس لو أن بني إسرائيل قد حرفوا العهد القديم لما أبقوا على كلمة واحدة تسيء إليهم !!
أن وجود هذا الكلام في حق إسرائيل وشعب إسرائيل دليل على أنهم لم يجرؤا عبر تاريخهم على تغيير حرف أو كلمة من كتبهم!!
بل ونظراً لتحذير الله الصارم لليهود " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه. لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه " (تث12 :32). لم يجرؤ أحد من اليهود على زيادة حرف من التوراة ولا حذف حرف منها. يقول الكاهن والمؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح (36 – 100م) في كتابه ضد ابيون (8:1) :
" لدينا فقط اثنان وعشرون كتابا تحتوى على سجلات كل الأزمنة الماضية، والتي نؤمن حقا إنها إلهية. خمسة منها لموسى تحتوى على نواميسه وتقاليد أصل الجنس البشرى حتى وفاته (موسى) 000 ومن موت موسى إلى حكم ارتحشتا كتب الأنبياء الذين جاءوا بعد موسى ما حدث في أيامهم في ثلاثة عشر كتابا والكتب الأربعة الباقية تحتوى على ترانيم لله ومبادئ سلوكية لحياة البشر. ومن ارتحشتا إلى زماننا كتب تاريخنا (كل الأشياء سجلت) ولكن لم يقم بنفس السلطان مع أولئك الذين سبقوهم لأنه لم يكن هناك تعاقب حقيقي للأنبياء منذ ذلك الوقت.
ويوجد برهان عملي على كيفية معاملتنا لهذه الكتب، فبرغم المدة الطويلة التي انقضت حتى الآن لم يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إليها أو أن يحذف شيئاً منها أو يغير أي شئ منها. بل أنه طبيعي لكل اليهود من يوم الميلاد مباشرة يعتبرون هذه الكتب هي تعاليم الله ويثابرون فيها وإذا دعت الضرورة يموتون سعداْ لأجلها ".
هذه الشهادة التي يشهدها هذا المؤرخ والذي كان يحمل بين يديه النسخة الرسمية المعتمدة التي كانت في الهيكل، كما يشهد هو ذاته بذلك في سيرة حياته، كافية وحدها لإبطال كل المزاعم والافتراضات والنظريات القائلة بالتحريف.
(1) فهو يؤكد أن كُتّاب الوحي الإلهي والأسفار المقدسة هم موسى والأنبياء، وأن هذه الكتب جميعا كتبت من أيام موسى إلى ارتحشتا الملك الفارسي (465-424ق م)، في زمانها الحقيقي الذي شهد له الوحي ذاته وقبل كل الأزمنة التي توهمها النقاد الماديين.
(2) ويؤكد أنه لا يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إلى هذه الكتب أو أن يحذف منها أو أن يغير منها شيئا. وهذا ضد كل افتراضات وتوهمات النقاد الماديين.
(3) وأن هذه الكتب هي " تعاليم الله " ويدافعون عنها حتى الموت.
(4) أن هذه الكتب كتبت في الماضي " الأزمنة الماضية " من 1500 إلى 424ق م قبل كل الأزمنة التي زعمها وأفترضها النقاد.
(5) يقسم هذه الأسفار إلى ثلاثة تقسيمات هي: الناموس والأنبياء والمزامير أو الترانيم والمبادئ العامة. وهو بذلك قريب جدا من تقسيم المسيح، إذ يضم دانيال مع الأنبياء ويقتصر تقسيمه الثالث على المزامير والأمثال والجامعة ونشيد الإنشاد. ويذكر 22 كتابا فقط بدلا من 24.
وتقول لكاتب المقال أن من أسباب القول بحريف القرآن بحسب ما قاله الفيض الكاشاني في المقدمة السادسة لتفسيره الصافي هو القول بحذف اسم علي وآل البيت وأسماء من أسموهم بالمنافقين " وأنه قد حذف منه أشياء كثيرة منها اسم علي عليه السلام في كثير من المواضع، ومنها لفظة آل محمد غير مرة، ومنها أسماء المنافقين في مواضعها ومنها غير ذلك ". (من تفسير الصافي 1: 49. منشورات الأعلمي – بيروت).
ولو كان اليهود قد حرفوا الكتاب لكانوا قد حذفوا منه كل ما يسيء إليهم وهو كثير ولكن هذا لم يحدث !!
4 - ثم يقول الكاتب بغرابة شديدة: 
" ويتسائل بعض المسيحيون الذين يتجاهلون الشواهد والأدلة الدالة على تحريف كتابهم المقدس قائلين: عندما يعطى الله الإنسان كتابا من عنده فهل تظن أنة لا يستطيع المحافظة علية من عبث البشر؟ 
نقول لهم: نعم إن الله قادر على أن يحفظ كلمته ولكنه سبحانه وتعالى اختار أن يوكل حفظ كلمته إلى علماء وأحبار اليهود ولم يتكفل هو بحفظها فقد ترك حفظ كلمته بيدهم فكان حفظ الكتاب أمراً تكليفياً وحيث انه أمراً تكليفياً فهو قابل للطاعة والعصيان من قبل المكلفين فالرب استحفظهم على كتابه ولم يتكفل هو بحفظه وإليكم الأدلة من كتابكم المقدس على هذا:
جاء في سفر التثنية (4: 2) قول الرب: " فالآن يا إسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب اله آبائكم يعطيكم. لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي إنا أوصيكم بها ". 
وجاء في سفر التثنية (12: 32) قول الرب: " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه لاتزد عليه ولا تنقص منه ". 
وجاء في سفر الأمثال (30: 5 - 6): " كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب ". 
وقد جاء في سفر الرؤيا (22: 18) قول الكاتب: " وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُُ اللهُ عليه الضربات وَإِنْ حذف أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ". 
ثم يقول بغرابة شديدة: " أن هذا النص تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب لأنه جعل عقوبة من زاد شيئاً كذا 000 وعقوبة من حذف شيئاً كذا، و فيه إشارة واضحة بأن التحريف أمر وارد ". محولاً الحق إلى باطل والباطل إلى حق!!
ونستغرب من كلامه الغريب هذا؛ هل معنى أن يحذر الله من الزيادة أو الحذف أن يعني ذلك أن الزيادة أو الحذف قد حدثا فعلاً؟؟!! أليس هذا كلام غريب ويتنافى مع الحق؟؟؟
1- وتقول له في الآية الأولى يطلب الله من بني إسرائيل أن يحفظوا الفرائض والأحكام التي يعطيها لهم وأن يعملوا بها كما أعطاها لهم دون أن يزيدوا عليها أو أن ينقصوا منها، ويحذرهم من عاقبة الزيادة أو النقصان في كلامه. فهل يعني ذلك أنهم فعلوا ذلك فعلاً؟؟!!
والإجابة كلا!! لأن التحذير كان منصباً على تنفيذ الوصية كما هي بدون زيادة أو نقصان!! وهذا الكلام كان منصباً على المستقبل !!
2 – والآية الثانية والتي تقول: " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه " (تث12:32). يقصدبها تحذير مستقبلي أيضاً!!
3 – والآية الثالثة تؤكد هذا المعنى وتقول " كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب " (أم30:5و6).
وسفر الأمثال كتب بعد سفر التثنية بحوالي 600 سنة ولو كان قد حدث زيادة أو حذف في كلمة الله لكان قد أشار إليها وأتخذ منها مثالاً!!
4 – أما قول الكاتب عما جاء في سفر الرؤيا فهو العجب نفسه بل والتأويل الباطل الذي يفسر كلام الله على هواه!! فيقول الكاتب مقتبساً ما جاء في سفر الرؤيا " وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُُ اللهُ عليه الضربات وَإِنْ حذف أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ".
ثم يقول زاعما ومؤولاً تأويلاً باطلاً!! " أن هذا النص تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب لأنه جعل عقوبة من زاد شيئاً كذا 000 وعقوبة من حذف شيئاً كذا، و فيه إشارة واضحة بأن التحريف أمر وارد!!
ونقول له أتق الله ولا داعي للتأويل الباطل وتغيير الحقيقة!! أن هذه الآيات وردت في آخر سفر الرؤيا كجزء منه ونص من نصوصه وهو يحذر من الحذف والإضافة، بل ويقول الكتاب في آياته الأولى " طوبى للذي يقرأ وللذين يسمعون أقوال النبوة ويحفظون ما هو مكتوب فيها لان الوقت قريب " (رؤ1:3). وهذا التطويب للذي يقرأ والذي يسمع يدل على سلامة كلمة الله وحفظها، فكيف تزعم أنت بالباطل وتقول أنه " تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب " !! 
أهكذا تقلبون الحق إلى باطل والباطل إلى حق!!؟؟
وكيف لم يتكفل الله بحفظ كتابه؟؟!!
هل يعجز الله عن ذلك؟؟!!
يقول الرب يسوع المسيح: " فاني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " (مت5:18).
" السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (مر13:31).
5 – ثم يقول كاتب المقال: من الذي حرف؟ و متى وأين ولماذا؟ يقول القس " سواجارت ": " وهم يقولون - يقصد المسلمين - إن تلك الأسفار الأصلية التي أنزلها الله وهي التوراة، والإنجيل، قد فقدت و لا أظن أن في مقدور أحد أن يخبرنا أين فقدت؟ ولا متى فقدت؟ ولا كيف فقدت؟ ".
وهذا السؤال الذي ساقه " سواجارت " لون من الخداع والتلاعب بالألفاظ، لأن الذي يقوله علماء المسلمين ويؤكدون عليه أن الكتب والأسفار التي بين يدي اليهود والنصارى الآن دخلها التحريف والتبديل والزيادة قبل مجيء الإسلام وبعثة محمد (ص) واستمر الأمر حتى بعد بعثته (ص). ولا يقول أحد من علماء المسلمين إن جميع ما جاء به موسى وعيسى قد فقد 00 بل الحق أن ما لديهم من أسفار يجمع بين الحق والباطل والغث والسمين. 
ونقول له: هذا الكلام لا يدل إلا علي شيء واحد فقط وهو مدي غسيل المخ الذي تعرض له الكاتب وغيره ممن يقولون بقوله!!
فهو يحاول حل التناقض العقائدي الموجود بين المسيحية والإسلام بهذه المقولة " أن ما لديهم من أسفار يجمع بين الحق والباطل والغث والسمين "!! فالذي يتفق مع كتابه يكون هو السليم الصحيح وما يختلف مع كتابه يكون هو الغث المحرف!!!!! 
وهكذا جعل من نفسه القاضي والجلاد في آن واحد!!
6 – ثم يقول الكاتب: من الذي حرف؟ و متى وأين ولماذا؟ ونقول للمبشرين والقسس على اختلاف مذاهبهم دعوا هذا السؤال لأنه لا قيمة له لما يأتي: 
نحن لسنا بصدد القبض على من قام أو قاموا بالتحريف، و لا يهمنا معرفة زمان أو مكان وقوع التحريف.. 
أن الشيء المهم في هذا الصدد هو بيان وقوع التحريف والعثور على أمثلة توضح بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك وقوع هذا التحريف، وهذا هو ما أثبته الباحثين المنصفين الذين درسوا الكتاب المقدس ووجدوا فيه ما وجدوا من أمور تجافي وحي السماء، وأخطاء و تناقضات لا تقع إلا في كلام البر. 
هب أن شخصاً أمسك بيد قسيس إلى خارج الكنيسة، وقال له: أنظر إلى هذا القتيل الذي أمامك. فقال القسيس: لا، لن أصدق حتى تخبرني: متى ومن ولماذا وكيف قتل؟!! لو حدث هذا ماذا يقول الناس عن هذا القسيس؟! 
ونقول لكاتب هذا المقال :
سؤال عن من ومتي حرف كلام الله لا قيمة له اذن ما هي الشياء التي نسأل عنها وتكون ذات قيمة ولماذا لا قيمة له؟
لا يهمك معرفة زمان أو مكان وقوع التحريف؟
أم ليس لديك القدرة علي المعرفة؟
أم لا تملك أي إجابة علي هذه الأسئلة؟
وهل الإجابة علي هذه الأسئلة موجودة وأنت لا يهمك؟
أم إنه العجز والضعف والحيرة التي وجدتم أنفسكم فيها بسبب التناقض العقائدي بين الإسلام والمسيحية مع تأكيدكم على أن الله أنزل ثلاثة كتب: هي التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن، والذين كان من الطبيعي يكونوا متفقين في كل شيء لأنهم من عند نفس الإله الواحد؟
أم لعدم وجود إجابة لهذه الأسئلة المهمة والخطيرة؟
وإذا كان لا يهمك أنت فلا بأس نحن يهمنا أن نعرف إجابة هذه الأسئلة!! 
فهل يمكنك وضع الإجابة التي تهمنا نحن ولا تهمك أنت؟
ونظراً لتكرار هذا السؤال الغريب نقول نحن المثال التالي الذي يعبر عن الواقع وحقيقة الأمر بدقة: ذهب شخص ما إلي قسم الجيزة ليقول للمسؤلين هناك أن الأهرام الثلاثة قد تم تحريفهم وهم لم يكونوا أهراماً بل كانوا مكعبات وتم تحريفهم إلي أهرام!! 
فرد عليه المسؤلين: كلامك غريب من أين أتيت بهذه المعلومات؟؟
فقال لهم: هذه هي الحقيقة وقد قالها لنا أناس نجلهم ونصدقهم وأنا جئت لأقول لكم هذه الحقيقة والتي لابد أن تصدقوها!! 
فقال له المسئولين: يا أخي كلامك غريب لان الأهرام معروفة عبر تاريخ قدماء المصريين وعلي مستوي العالم أنها مبنية على شكل هرمي ولم يقل أحد بغير ذلك فقد رسمها الرسامون قديما وصورها المصورين حديثا وتوجد لها ملايين الصور المرسومة قديما والمصورة حديثاً، فهل لديك رسم أو صورة تؤيد كلامك الذي يقول أنها كانت مكعبات وليس أهرامات؟؟
فأجاب: لا , لا أملك!!
فسألوه: هل تعرف متي تم تغيرها وتحريفها من مكعبات إلي أهرام؟
فأجاب لا , لا اعرف!!
فقالوا: لا بأس , هل تعرف من الذي قام بهذا العمل الإجرامي؟؟
فأجاب لا , لا أعرف!! 
فسألوا أيضاً: هل يمكن أن تقول لنا كيف حدث ذلك وأين كان العالم وقتها وهل اتفق الجميع علي عمل كهذا؟؟؟
فأجاب: ليس لدي معلومات!! 
والسؤال بعد ذلك هو: هل يمكن أن يتصور أحد أن مثل هذا الإنسان لديه عقل سليم؟ وماذا الذي يمكن أن يفعله معه المسؤلين؟؟
والإجابة هي: لا مفر من أرسالة إلى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية!!!!
7 – ثم يقول زاعماً:
" وهذا يشبه تماماً موقف المبشرين من قضية تحريف الإنجيل، إنك تضع أيديهم على مئات الأمثلة وتبين لهم بالمحسوس التحريف الواضح والاختلاف البين بين إنجيل وإنجيل ونسخة ونسخة ولكنهم يتمتمون 00 لا.. لن نصدق. أخبرونا أين ومتى وكيف ولماذا حدث هذا؟! 
ونقول له: لماذا لا تأخذنا على هوانا وتجيبنا على هذه الأسئلة بالدليل والبرهان حتى تكون حجتك علينا صحيحة وواضحة ونعجز عن الرد عليها؟؟!!
وهنا نسأله سؤال هام وهو يقول القرآن: " وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالاً نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ" (النحل: 43 و الانبياء:7).
وهنا يدعو القرآن أهل قريش أن يسألوا أهل الكتاب " أهل الذكر " إن كانوا لا يعلمون، أي كالمرجع لهم في أحوال عمل الله في الكون، بقوله لهم : " فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ " (النحل:43). وبما أن القرآن يصف التوراة والمزامير (الزبور) بـ " الذكر " ويصف أهل الكتاب، اليهود والنصارى، بـ " أهل الذكر " كما يقول القرآن عن نفسه أيضاً أنه " الذكر "، ويقول " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " (الحجر:9)، لذا ينطبق هذا الكلام " حفظ الذكر "، بحسب القرآن نفسه، على كل الكتب المذكورة والموصوفة بالذكر. 
وقال الطبري " فـاسْئَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ " وهم الذين قد قرأوا الكتب من قبلهم : التوراة والإنـجيـل، وغير ذلك من كتب الله التـي أنزلها علـى عبـاده ".
وجاء في الكشاف للزمخشري " فَاسْئَلُواْ وأهل الذكر: أهل الكتاب. وقيل للكتاب الذكر ؛ لأنه موعظة وتنبيه للغافلين " مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ " يعني ما نزل الله إليهم في الذكر مما أمروا به ونهوا عنه ووعدوا وأوعدوا " وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ " وإرادة أن يصغوا إلى تنبيهاته فيتنبهوا ويتأملوا ".
وجاء في مجمع البيان في تفسير القرآن للطبرسي " أن المراد بأهل الذكر أهل الكتاب، عن ابن عباس، ومجاهد، أي : فاسألوا أهل التوراة والإنجيل. " إن كنتم لا تعلمون " يخاطب مشركي مكة، وذلك أنهم كانوا يصدقون اليهود والنصارى فيما كانوا يخبرون به من كتبهم، لأنهم كانوا يكذبون النبي ".
وقال الرازي : " فَاسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ الذّكْرِ إِن كُنْتُم لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ " وفيه مسائل : المسألة الأولى : في المراد بأهل الذكر وجوه : الأول : قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : يريد أهل التوراة، والذكر هو التوراة. والدليل عليه قوله تعالى : " وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا في ٱلزَّبُورِ مِن بَعْدِ ٱلذّكْرِ " [الأنبياء: 105] يعني التوراة. الثاني : قال الزجاج : فاسألوا أهل الكتب الذين يعرفون معاني كتب الله تعالى، فإنهم يعرفون أن الأنبياء كلهم بشر 000 ثم إنهم (أهل مكة) كانوا مقرين بأن اليهود والنصارى أصحاب العلوم والكتب فأمرهم الله بأن يرجعوا في هذه المسألة إلى اليهود والنصارى ليبينوا لهم ضعف هذه الشبهة وسقوطها ". 
وقال لقرطبي " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ " قال سفيان : يعني مؤمني أهل الكتاب ".
وجاء في تفسير الجلالين المحلي والسيوطي " فَٱسئَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ " العلماء بالتوراة والإِنجيل ".
وجاء في فتح القدير للشوكاني " ولما كان كفار مكة مقرّين بأن اليهود والنصارى هم أهل العلم بما أنزل الله في التوراة والإنجيل، صرف الخطاب إليهم، وأمرهم أن يرجعوا إلى أهل الكتاب، فقال : " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ إِن كُنْتُم لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ " أي : فاسألوا أيها المشركون مؤمني أهل الكتاب إن كنتم لا تعلمون ".
وجاء في تفسير ابن عباس " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ " أهل التوراة والإنجيل ".
وجاء في السمرقندي " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ " أي : أهل التوراة والإنجيل ". 
وهكذا أجمع المفسرون على أن أهل الذكر هم أهل الكتاب، التوراة والإنجيل الذي يجب الرجوع إليهم في مسائل وأمور العلوم والكتب السماوية.
فإذا كان الأمر هكذا والقرآن يعتبر التوراة والإنجيل هما الذكر الصحيح ويطلب من القريشيين أن يرجعوا إليهم ويسألونهم فيما يختص بما جاء فيها، فهل كان هذا الذكر محرف؟ والإجابة المنطقية مستحيل!! فهل حرف الذكر بعد ذلك يؤكد الدليل والبرهان أن هذا مستحيل أيضاً لأننا نملك مخطوطات أقدم من الزمن الذي قيل فيه هذا الكلام بفترات تترواح ما بين 900 سنة إلى زمن نبي المسلمين نفسه وما بعد ذلك!!
كما جاء في القرآن " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " (الحجر:9) ، وقد وصف التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن بالذكر ، فهل تعني الآية حفظ الذكر الأخير دون الأول والثاني؟؟!! أو أن الله فشل في حماية الذكر السابق (التوراة و الإنجيل) ونجح في حفظ الأخير؟؟!!! أم يقال أن الذي فشل في حفظ الأول والثاني فشل أيضاً في حفظ الثالث بدليل تأكيد علماء الشيعة وقولهم بتحريف القرآن؟؟!!
ونضيف أن افتراض تحريف الكتاب المقدس هكذا بهذه السهولة مستحيل يدعوا للتفكير وندعوك أن تفكر معناً قليلا: ونقول لك المثال التالي: تخيل أن ملك أراد أن يرسل رسالة لشعبه تحمل أوامره وتعاليمه التي يجب علي الشعب أن يتبعها وجاء ضمن هذه الرسالة تحذير منه بأن من يزيد أو ينقص من كلامه هذا ستكون له عقوبة شديدة، فهل هذا يعني كلامه هذا أنه سيتم تغيير أوامره وتعاليمه هذه وتحريفها حتماً؟؟؟؟ كلا ، بل هو يحذر من ذلك ويشدد في العقوبة، وهذا التشديد يجعل للرسالة أهميتها وقدسيتها وقوتها وهيبتها, ولن يكون سهلا علي أي شخص أن يفكر (مجرد التفكير) في تكسير كلام الملك إن لم يكن من أجل إنه ملك ويجب طاعته, سيكون خوفا من هذا التحذير وهذه العقوبة !!!
ولكن يفكر في ذلك فقط إذا أعتقد أن هذه الرسالة منسوبة للملك ولكنها ليس من الملك، واليهود أو المسيحيين لم يفكروا بمثل هذا التفكير على الإطلاق.
ثانيا: وصلت رسالة الملك إلى كل مملكته والكل أصبح لديه نسخة من هذه الرسالة وسنفترض أن شخص أو حتى ولاية بأكملها لم يهمها أمر الملك وفكرت في تغير نصوص من رسالته هذه وقامت بتحرفيف ما عندها من نسخ لرسالة الملك (هذا افتراضا). 
فماذا عن باقي المملكة؟؟؟ 
وماذا عن النسخ التي أنشرت في جميع أنحاء المملكة؟؟؟ 
وماذا عن المحبين والمخلصين لهذا الملك في جميع أنحاء المملكة!!! 
هل سيسكتون علي ما فعله هؤلاء المتمردين؟؟؟
أم سيتم وقفهم عند حدهم وتقديمهم للمحاكمة؟؟
أم إن المملكة جميعها بكل الولايات التي فيها وجميع أفراد الشعب سيتفقون علي تغيير وتحريف رسالة ملكهم؟؟؟ وهذا مستحيل!!!
ولو افترضنا، جدلاً، أنه حدث تغيير وتحريف في رسالة الملك من قبل البعض علي الرغم من التحذير والعقوبة!! فهل لن يوجد من يحتفظ بالنسخة الأصلية التي أرسلها الملك؟؟؟ وهل ستمر حادثة مثل هذه وهي تغيير وتحريف رسالة الملك (بعد أن وصلت إلي جميع من في المملكة) هكذا مرور الكرام دون عمل ضجة كبري لا مثيل لها؟ ومثل هذه الضجة ألا يسجلها ويدونها التاريخ ويدون الذين عارضوا هذا التحريف؟ ويعينوا السنة التي حدث فيها ذلك؟ ومن هم الذين كانوا وراء مثل هذه الحادثة العظيمة والكبرى التي هي تغيير وتحريف كلام الملك (علي الرغم من تحذيراته وما فيها من تحذير بعقوبة مشددة)؟؟؟ وهل كانت ستمر هكذا تمر هكذا " ولا من شاف ولا من دري "؟؟؟ لا أحد يعرف من الذي حرف الرسالة ولا في أي زمان ولا في أي مكان حدث ذلك، ولا في أي عصر من العصور، ولا أين النسخة الأصلية إذا كانت النسخة الحالية تغيرت وتحرفت؟؟
أن الحديث فغي هذا الموضوع يفوق إدراك الكثيرين الذي يتكلمون فيه بلا وعي وبلا معرفة وبلا دليل أو برهان إلا مجرد كلام باطل لا دليل عليه ولا برهان ولا يقبله عقل أو منطق!!!
أنه موضوع يجف التفكير من جميع جوانبه وليس مجرد ترديد كلام في الهواء !!! والعجيب إننا نجد البعض يتكلم في موضوع بهذا الحجم وبهذا القدر وبهذه العظمة بطريقة عشوائية وبطريقة غير مسئولة وبطريقة مليئة بالتخيلات والأوهام بدون تقديم أي دليل أو برهان أو إجابة على تساؤلاتنا أو توضيح لما يقولون هم أنفسهم أو ما يمكن أن يقبله عقل يفكر!!!
بل ونضيف أنه حتى لو أرسل مثل هذا الملك رسالة دون أي تحذير من تحريف فيها، فهل يمكن لأحد أن يحاول أو يفكر في المساس بها لمجرد أنه لم يأتي بها تحذير بذلك؟؟ فهل يعني عدم ذكر مثل هذا التحذير ومثل هذه العقوبة حتمية تغيير أو تحريف مثل هذه الرسالة التي لهذا الملك؟؟؟ هل يفكر عاقل بمثل هذا الكلام؟؟؟ 
ونضيف أيضاً ونقول هذا الكاتب وغيره يطلبون منا الاعتراف بإمكانية تحريف الكتاب المقدس !!! 
حسناً. كل كتاب في الدنيا معرض للتحريف!! ولكن من هو الكتاب الذي ثبت تحريفه؟؟!! ونقول له، بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس، لم توجد طائفة مسيحية واحدة قالت بتحريفه حتى الهراطقة والمبتدعين والذين نعتبرهم غير مسيحيين أو خارجين عن المسيحية مثل شهود يهوه الذين فسروا الكتاب المقدس بطريقتهم الخاصة ونسبوا تفسيرهم للروح القدس، ولكن لم يقولوا بتحريف الكتاب، والسبتيين الذين أدعت زعيمتهم النبوة وفسرت الكتاب المقدس بأكثر من 2000 رؤيا رأيتها بسبب أصابتها في رأسها ولكنها لم تقل بتحريف الكتاب، والمورمون الذين أدعى نبيهم المزعوم وجود كتاب جديد أعطي له عن طريق ملاك ومع ذلك لم يقل بتحريف الكتاب المقدس!! وهؤلاء جميعهم ترفضهم الكنيسة ولكنهم لم يقولوا أبداً بتحريف الكتاب المقدس!!! والسبب بسيط جديد وهو أنه لم يحدث أي تحريف للكتاب المقدس!!! ولو كان قد حدث لأتخذه هؤلاء ذريعة!!! ولكن يوجد عدد لا بأس به من المسلمين يعتقدون بتحريف القرآن ويؤكدون ذلك ويقدمون أدلتهم على ذلك!!! قبل جمعه وبعد جمعه!!! 
ونكرر له ونقول؛ كل كتاب معرض للتحريف، ولكن من هو الكتاب الذي حًرف بالفعل؟؟!! ومن هو الكتاب الذي يعترف أصحابه بوقوع التحريف فيه؟؟!! أما ما يزعمه من وجود تناقضات فما هي إلا تناقضات وهمية وشبهات خيالية رددنا عليه عشرات المرات، وسنرد عليها ولن نمل ولكن كل في مكانه.
ونضيف أيضاً ونقول: لو قلنا أن الكتاب المقدس محرف والقرآن يقول أن الله " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " (الحجر:9)، فهل هذا القول غير دقيق أو غير صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ونقول له أن دعوى تحريف الكتاب المقدس أشبه بالقنبلة التي يستخدمها الانتحاري فيفجر بها نفسه ومن حوله!!!
والسؤال الآن هو: هل ما جاء بهذا المقال صحيح؟؟ وهل وقع التحريف فعلا، وهل يشهد الكتاب على نفسه بالتحريف، كما أدعى كاتب هذا المقال زوراً؟
الكتاب المقدس يشهد على نفسه بأنه
كلمة الله المعصومة والتي من المستحيل تحريفها:
1 – ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن نفسه:
(1) أنه كلمة الله الحية والفعالة: " لان كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته " (عب12:4)، " هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي. لا ترجع إليّ فارغة بل تعمل ما سررت به وتنجح فيما أرسلتها له " (أش11:55)، " أليست هكذا كلمتي كنار يقول الرب وكمطرقة تحطم الصخر " (أر29:23).
(2) أنه كلمة الله التي تكلم بها الله على فم أنبيائه بالروح القدس: " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله " (2تي16:3)، " تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر " (لو70:1)، " وتكلم الرب عن يد عبيده الأنبياء " (2مل10:21)، بالروح القدس " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " (2صم2:23)، " لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " (2بط21:1). 
ومن ثم تتكرر في الكتاب المقدس عبارة " كلمة الله " 3808 مرة، كما تتكرر عبارة " هكذا قال الرب " 400 مرة للتأكيد على أن كل كلمة فيه هي كلمة الله الموحى بها والتي تكلم بها من خلال أنبيائه القديسين. 
(3) هو كلمة الله الثابتة التي لن تتغير ولن تنسخ ولن تزول إلى الأبد: " إلى الأبد يا رب كلمتك مثبتة في السموات " (مز89:129)، " يبس العشب ذبل الزهر وأما كلمة إلهنا فتثبت إلى الأبد " (أش8:40)، " السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (مت35:24)، " وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إلى الأبد. وهذه هي الكلمة التي بشرتم بها " (1بط25:1).
(4) كلمة الله التي لا يمكن أن يحذف منها أو يضاف إليها حرفا واحداً " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه. لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه " (تث32:12)، " لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب " (أم6:30)، " وان كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوّة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب " (رؤ19:22).
(5) الكلمة النبوية " وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي اثبت التي تفعلون حسنا أن انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مظلم إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم " (2بط16:1).
(6) كلمة الحق " ولا تنزع من فمي كلام الحق 000 شريعتك حق 000 كل وصاياك حق 000 راس كلامك حق " (مز43:119و142و151و160)، " كلامك هو حق " (يو17:17)، " كلمة الحق " (2تي15:2).
(7) الكلمة الصالحة " الكلمة الصالحة التي تكلمت بها " (أر14:33).
(8) الكلمة الصادقة والكاملة والمستقيمة والثابتة إلى الأبد والتي لا يزول حرف وأحد أو نقطة واحدة منها " كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب " (أم5:30و6)، " ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس. شهادات الرب صادقة تصيّر الجاهل حكيما. وصايا الرب مستقيمة تفرّح القلب. أمر الرب طاهر ينير العينين. خوف الرب نقي ثابت إلى الأبد. أحكام الرب حق عادلة كلها " (مز7:17و9)، " الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " (مت18:5).
(9) مصدر الحياة الأبدية " فتشوا في سفر الرب واقرأوا واحدة من هذه لا تفقد. لا يغادر شيء صاحبه لأن فمه هو قد أمر وروحه هو جمعها " (أش16:34)، " فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية. وهي التي تشهد لي " (يو39:4)، " لان أجرة الخطية هي موت. وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (رو6:23)، وقال الرب يسوع المسيح " الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية " (يو6:47).
2 – ماذا قال الرب يسوع المسيح عنه:
(1) المكتوب الذي لابد أن يتم ولا يمكن أن ينقض: " أما قرأتم هذا المكتوب. الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار راس الزاوية " (مر10:12)، " فابتدأ يقول لهم انه اليوم قد تم هذا المكتوب في مسامعكم " (لو21:4)، " لأني أقول لكم انه ينبغي أن يتم فيّ أيضا هذا المكتوب وأحصي مع أثمة " (لو37:22)، " ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب " (يو35:10). ولا يمكن أن يزول حرف واحد منه " فاني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " (مت5:17).
(2) كلمة الحياة الأبدية " فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية. وهي التي تشهد لي " (يو39:4).
(3) كلمة الحق المؤدي إلى الحياة الأبدية " الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت إلى الأبد " (يو51:8).
(4) كلمة الله التي لن تزول أبداً " السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (35:24).*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



Mowahed_bellah قال:


> [ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Rom:1:25 ]-[ الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك الى الابد آمين. ]



*احب ان انوه ايضا ان هذه الاية تتحدث عن الوثنيين ولا علاقة لها لا بالمسيحيين ولا اليهود فيا ريت يا اخ تعرف الاية بتتكلم عن ايه وتقرأها فى سياقها بدل ما تسيب حد يستخف بعقلك وتنقل وانت مش فاهم*


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي



Christian Knight قال:


> *الرد والتعليق على ما جاء بالمقال بقلم القس عبد المسيح بسيط:
> 1وقبل الرد نسأل كاتب المقال ونقول له: ما هو التحريف؟!
> ونجيب التحريف، بحسب المفهوم الإسلامي، هو حذف أو إضافة أو تغيير أو تبديل حرف أو كلمة من كلام الله أو آية من آياته!!
> فهل قال بذلك الكتاب المقدس؟
> ...




المفهو من الكلام بالمفهوم الاسلامي و العبري ان
التحريف = تغيير او الميل عن العدل



Christian Knight قال:


> * ثم يقول كاتب المقال:
> ثانياً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا (23: 13، 15، 16) بأن أنبياء أورشليم وأنبياء السامرة الكذبة حرفوا كلام الله عمداً: " وقد رأيت في أنبياء السامرة حماقة. تنبأوا بالبعل وأضلوا شعبي إسرائيل. وفي أنبياء أورشليم رأيت ما يقشعر منه. يفسقون ويسلكون بالكذب ويشددون أيادي فاعلي الشر حتى لا يرجعوا الواحد عن شره. صاروا لي كلهم كسدوم وسكانها كعمورة. لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود عن الأنبياء. هانذا أطعمهم افسنتينا واسقيهم ماء العلقم لأنه من عند أنبياء أورشليم خرج نفاق في كل الأرض ".
> *



لاحظ هنا ايا استاذ ان الانبياء الكذبة حرفوا ايه؟؟؟  حرفوا كلام الله عمداً
يعني ان التحريف مس كلام الله 
وانظر لرد القس عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير



Christian Knight قال:


> *(أ) لقد كان عصر أرميا النبي يمتلىء بالأنبياء الكذبة وكان كل منهم يزعم أن الله يوحي إليه وقد تبعهم بعض الكهنة ولكن كان كلامهم كله كذب ولذا يوبخهم الله عن طريق ارميا النبي الذي كان النبي الموحى إليه من الله. أنه يوبخ الأنبياء الكذبة لأنهم ينسبون لله كلام لم يتكلم به معهم ويفسرون شريعته على هواهم!! *



لا غلط النص بيقول يحرفون مش يفسرون علي هواهم 
و القس لما شرح في الاول معني التحريف قال



Christian Knight قال:


> *فقد وردت كلمة " يحرف " و" تحريف " في العهد القديم في الآيات التالية بمعنى الميل بالحقيقة عن العدل والحق، وبتأويل معنى الكلمة بغير معناها المقصود، يقول الكتاب " لا تجب في دعوى مائلا وراء الكثيرين للتحريف " (خر 23: 2)، وقد وردت كلمة تحريف في العبرية (נטה - nâṭâh) بمعنى يميل عن، ينحني، يخلص، يمتد 00 الخ أي يميل بها عن العدل*



اما الفرق بين التحريف و التفسير فان التفسير يستوجب وجود النصوص الاصلية و ُتشرح بطريقة ملتوية حتي يُفهم منها غير المراد قوله

ولاحظ جيدا النص يقول (  حرفوا كلام الله عمداً )




Christian Knight قال:


> *(ج) أما قوله " كيف تقولون: نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا؟ حقا انه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". فلا يقصد هنا تحريف النص إنما تحريف الكتبة للمعنى لا للنص، فالكاتب يكتب تفسيرات لكلمة الله وفي هذه التفسيرات يؤل المعنى على هواه. وقوله " حقا انه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب "، يعني كذبوا في تفسيرها وتأويلها وشرح معناها وناوروا في كلمة الناموس ليفسدوا معناه.*



برضة غلط النص يعترف ان التحريف كان للشريعة ليس بتفسيرها و اذا كانت فعلا تفسيرات فلم اسمع ابدا ان التوراة كان لها تفسيرات مكتوبه
ثانيا القس عبد المسيح نفسة يؤول النص حسب هواه



Christian Knight قال:


> *خامساً: وكاتب سفر الملوك الأول (19: 9) ينسب لإيليا النبي حين هرب من سيف اليهود فيقول: " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لإِيلِيَّا: مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ هُنَا يَاإِيلِيَّا؟ فَأَجَابَ: " غِرْتُ غَيْرَةً لِلرَّبِّ الإِلَهِ الْقَدِيرِ، لأَنَّ بَنِي إسرائيل تَنَكَّرُوا لِعَهْدِكَ وَهَدَمُوا مَذَابِحَكَ وَقَتَلُوا أنبياءكَ بِالسَّيْفِ، وَبَقِيتُ وَحْدِي. وَهَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ قَتْلِي أَيْضاً "..*



يا راجل يا طيب اليهود اضل خلق الله تنكروا للعهد و هدموا المذابح و قتلوا الانبياء فلا تستعجب منهم ابدا ان يغيروا كلام الله
هتقولي لا كلام الله لا يزول ولا يُحرف ولا يتغير طب الاسفار دي راحت فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Nm : 21 : 14 ]-[ لذلك يقال في كتاب حروب الرب واهب في سوفه واودية ارنون ]

[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Jos:10:13 ]-[ فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من اعدائه.أليس هذا مكتوبا في سفر ياشر.فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل. ]

[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Kgs1 : 11 : 41 ]-[ . وبقية امور سليمان وكل ما صنع وحكمته أما هي مكتوبة في سفر امور سليمان. ]

[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Chr2:35:25 ]-[ ورثى ارميا يوشيا.وكان جميع المغنين والمغنيات يندبون يوشيا في مراثيهم الى اليوم.وجعلوها فريضة على اسرائيل.وها هي مكتوبة في المراثي. ]

[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Chr2:9:29 ]-[ وبقية امور سليمان الاولى والاخيرة أما هي مكتوبة في اخبار ناثان النبي وفي نبوّة اخيا الشيلوني وفي رؤى يعدو الرائي على يربعام بن نباط. ]

[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Chr1:29:29 ]-[ وأمور داود الملك الاولى والاخيرة هي مكتوبة في اخبار صموئيل الرائي و اخبار ناثان النبي و اخبار جاد الرائي ]

كل الكتب دي و الاسفار دي اللي يعترف بيها الكتاب المقدس راحت فين؟؟؟؟؟!!!



Christian Knight قال:


> *ويوجد برهان عملي على كيفية معاملتنا لهذه الكتب، فبرغم المدة الطويلة التي انقضت حتى الآن لم يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إليها أو أن يحذف شيئاً منها أو يغير أي شئ منها. بل أنه طبيعي لكل اليهود من يوم الميلاد مباشرة يعتبرون هذه الكتب هي تعاليم الله ويثابرون فيها وإذا دعت الضرورة يموتون سعداْ لأجلها "."..*



لم يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إليها أو أن يحذف شيئاً منها أو يغير أي شئ منها
عجبي و الله !!
امال يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 دا يبقا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الترجمة المشتركة : ( رساله يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 )
7والّذينَ يَشهَدونَ هُم ثلاثةٌ.8الرُوحُ والماءُ والدَّمُ، وهَؤُلاءِ الثَّلاثَةُ هُم في الواحدِ.

ترجمة الفاندايك : ( رساله يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 )
7فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ

ترجمة كتاب الحياة : ( رساله يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 )
7فَإِنَّ هُنَالِكَ ثَلاَثَةَ شُهُودٍ غفِي السَّمَاءِ، الآبُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، وَهَؤُلاءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌف

باقي الترجمات لا يوجد بها نص التثليث

الترجمة البولسية : ( رساله يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 )
7 ومن ثَمَّ، فالشّهودُ ثلاثَة ((...)):

الترجمة الكاثوليكية : ( رساله يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 )
7 والَّذينَ يَشهَدونَ ثلاثة

الترجمة اليسوعية : ( رساله يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 )
7 والَّذينَ يَشهَدونَ ثلاثة: 

الترجمة الاخبار السارة : ( رساله يوحنا الاولي 5 : 7 )
7 والَّذينَ يَشهَدونَ هُمْ ثلاثة. 

و ردك اللي انتا قلته غير مقنع افتكر ردك كان ايه الاول



Christian Knight قال:


> *هذه العيوب المزعومة ما هي إلا عدد من القراءات المختلفة التي لم تكن معروفة للمترجمين الذين أعدّوا ترجمة الملك جيمس في أوائل القرن السابع عشر. وقد تعرَّفت الترجمة المنقحة التي تمَّت في القرن الحالي على هذه القراءات, وذكرتها كحاشية أسفل الصفحات المحتوية على هذه النصوص. علاوة على ذلك فإنه بالنسبة لآية مثل الواردة في 1يوحنا 5:7 أوردتها ترجمة الملك جيمس KJV لأنّ المترجمين أخذوها من أقدم المخطوطات المعروفة لهم, بينما استبعدتها الترجمة المنقحة RSV لأنّ أحدث المخطوطات التي تمَّ اكتشافها وقت تجهيز تلك الترجمة لم توجد فيها هذه الآية*



قراءات مختلفه؟
هوا الانجيل كان مكتوب و لا كان بينقل شفاهية و لا مسجل علي شرائط؟
و علي فرض انها قراءات مختلفة فاي القراءات اصح التي بها التثليث ام التي بدون التثليث

طب ايه اللي خلي النص غير موجود في احدث المخطوطات؟
و علي فكرة معظم التراجم العربية و الاجنبية حذفت هذا النص

و لا تنسي كلمة الله واحدة لا تتغير و لا تتبدل

اما بالنسبة للعدد دة
[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Rom:1:25 ]-[ الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك الى الابد آمين. ]

فانت قلت انها خاصة بالوثنيين و ليس بالمسيحيين
و سؤال بسيط من الذين تركوا عبادة الاب و عبدوا الابن المخلوق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انهم المسيحيين ولا تقول لي الابن غير مخلوق ............ الكتاب يقول

[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Col:1:15 ]-[ الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة. ]
وعلشان مندخلش في متاهات في حكاية بكر كل خليقة اقراء النص بالانجليزي فالنص صريح
[ King James Version ]-[ Col:1:15 ]-[ Who is the image of the invisible God, the firstborn of every creature: ]
[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Rv : 3 : 14 ]-[ واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة اللاودكيين.هذا يقوله الآمين الشاهد الامين الصادق بداءة خليقة الله. ]

باختصار شديد جدا
[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Acts:7:53 ]-[ الذين اخذتم الناموس بترتيب ملائكة ولم تحفظوه ]

----------------------------------------------------------------
رجاء عند الرد بلاش الدش و الكلام الكتير خلي الرد بسيط علشان نعرف ناخد و ندي مع بعض:ranting:

----------------------------------------------------------------
[ الزخرف:78 ]-[ لَقَدْ جِئْنَاكُم بِالْحَقِّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَكُمْ لِلْحَقِّ كَارِهُونَ ] صدق الله العظيم


----------



## Christian Knight (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

*عزيزى موحد بالله اعتقد الشرح واضح عندما قلنا لك ان تحريف كلام الله هنا يراد به تأويل المعنى وليس تحريف النصوص المكتوبة نفسها بحسب المفهوم الاسلامى, فاذا اردت ان تدعى انه حدث تحريف بالنصوص فيجب ان تحضر دليلا واضحا على ذلك ولو عرفت مدى تقديس اليهود لكتبهم وكيف كانوا ينسخونها لما ادعيت عليهم انهم حرفوا العهد القديم واليك بعض المعلومات البسيطة:

كان اليهود عندهم طائفة مختصة بنسخ الاسفار المقدسة وكانوا ينسخونها على نوع معين من الجلد وبحبر معين وعندما كانوا ينسخون اسم يهوه كان يكتبونه واقفين وبعد عملية النسخ تتم مراجعة كل نسخة من قبل شيوخ اخرين واذا وجدت حرف واحد خطأ فى اى نسخة تحرق بالكامل, فهل يعقل يا عزيزى ان من يقدسون كتابهم الى هذه الدرجة يحرفونه؟؟
الا ترى يا عزيزى انك تلغى عقلك وتدافع عن الادعاءات المحمدية الغير منطقية القائلة بتحريف كتاب الله؟

ثم بالعقل والمنطق لو كان المقصود هنا هو تحريف النصوص نفسها ولو كان اليهود قد حرفوا العهد القديم بالفعل فلماذا لم يحذفوا هذه النصوص التى تدينهم من وجهة نظرك؟؟سؤال ينتظر جواب

ثانيا بالنسبة للاسفار التى تسأل عنها فستجد الجواب عن سؤالك هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17002&highlight=%ED%C7%D4%D1
وباختصار هى اسفار تاريخية وليست اسفار الهية

ثالثا لست اعرف هل انت ضعيف فى اللغة العربية ام تتعمد ان تفسر النصوص بصورة ملتوية, على اى حال:
]-[ Acts:7:53 ]-[ الذين اخذتم الناموس بترتيب ملائكة ولم تحفظوه ]
كلمة تحفظوه هنا معناها تعملوا به وليس مقصودا بها الحفظ المادى وقد وردت الكلمة فى الكتاب المقدس بهذا المعنى فى اغلب الاحيان وخد عندك الامثلة التالية:
فحفظوا الكلمة لانفسهم يتساءلون ما هو القيام من الاموات (مر  9 :  10)
و الذي في الارض الجيدة هو الذين يسمعون الكلمة فيحفظونها في قلب جيد صالح و يثمرون بالصبر (لو  8 :  15)
و لكن قام اناس من الذين كانوا قد امنوا من مذهب الفريسيين و قالوا انه ينبغي ان يختنوا و يوصوا بان يحفظوا ناموس موسى (اع  15 :  5)
مجتهدين ان تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام (اف  4 :  3)

رابعا: بالنسبة لعبارة بكر كل خليقة او بداءة خليقة الله فتفسيرها كالتالى:
بكر كل خليقة" [15]
دعوته "بكر كل الخليقة" أو رئيسها، فلا تعني أنه أحد المخلوقات السامية، إنما وقد تجسد صار بإرادته أخًا ليضم الخليقة إليه، فيحملها إلى حضن أبيه. وأنه وحده قادر بدمه يتمم المصالحة بين الآب والبشرية.
يقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي أنه لم يرد قط عن السيد المسيح أنه "بكر من الله" أو "خليقة من الله"، إنما كُتب عنه أنه الوحيد الجنس، الابن، الكلمة، والحكمة، هذه كلها تمس علاقة الأقنوم الثاني بالأول، أما قوله "بكر كل خليقة" فهي تسمية تختص بتنازله وتفضّله من أجل الخليقة.
"فإنه فيه خلق الكل ما في السماوات،
وما على الأرض،
ما يُرى وما لا يُرى،
سواء كان عروشًا أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين،
الكل به وله قد خلق" [16].
إذا كانت كل الخليقة قد خًُلقت فيه، وهو قبل كل خليقة [17]، إذن فهو ليس بالخليقة بل خالق الخليقة. إذن قيل عنه أنه البكر، ليس لكونه من الآب، لكن لأن كل الخليقة به ظهرت إلى الوجود، وهو لم يزل الابن الوحيد الجنس للآب.

يعنى الابن ليس بمخلوق وبالتالى فالاية لا تتحدث عنا وانما عن الوثنيين كما ذكرت.
 ثم انى اريد ان اسال, ما هذا التناقض اللاذع فى ادعاءاتكم؟ فمرة تقولون ان بولس الرسول هو من ابتدع الوهية المسيح والان تستشهد بكلمات بولس الرسول على انه ينفى الوهية المسيح وعلى انه يقول اننا عبدنا المخلوق من دون الخالق؟
اعتقد ان هذا التناقض وحده يفضح زيف ادعاءاتكم لانه لو كانت ادعاءاتكم منطقية لما ناقضتم انفسكم لكن كما يقال الكدب ملوش رجلين

خامسا بالنسبة لموضوع الاية الواردة برسالة القديس يوحنا فقد تم الاجابة عن كل اسئلتك وشبهاتك, فهل لديك جديد ام ستظل تكرر نفس الكلام الذى تم الرد عليه؟

سادسا: اسئلة بسيطة انتظر جوابها منك:
1-هل يمكن ان تثبت لنا عقليا ومنطقيا امكانية تحريف كتاب الله؟
ولاحظ انى اقول عقليا ومنطقيا يعنى بعيدا عن الادعاء بوجود تناقضات فى كتاب الله, يعنى لازم تقنعنا انه ممكن ربنا يسيب كتابه يتحرف.
2-اين الكتاب المقدس الذى تزعمون انه الاصلى الذى لم يحرف؟ وان كنتم لا تملكونه فكيف تدعون ان ما بين ايدينا محرف؟
3-اذا كان الكتاب المقدس تم تحريفه فمن الذى حرفه؟ اليهود ام المسيحيين؟
فان قلت اليهود فكيف ان العهد القديم يتفق مع العهد الجديد ونؤمن به نحن المسيحيون حتى اليوم؟ وكيف ان السيد المسيح استشهد بنصوص منه فى الانجيل ولم يقل انه تم تحريفه؟
وان قلت المسيحيين فكيف ان العهد الجديد يكمل العهد القديم وكيف ان نسخة العهد القديم الموجودة بين ايدى اليهود تطابق تلك التى بين ايدينا؟
وكيف لم يفضحنا اليهود عندما حرفنا العهد القديم الذى يؤمنون به وخاصة انهم يكرهون المسيحية؟
4-فى اى زمن تحديدا تم التحريف المزعوم واشترط عليك ذكر المصادر التاريخية؟
5-لماذا لم ترد على النقاط التى ذكرتها الاخت ميرنا باول مشاركة بالموضوع؟ واسمحلى ان اذكرك بها كى لا تنسى الرد عليها المرة القادمة
السماء و الارض تزولان و لكن كلامي لا يزول (مت  24 :  35)*



ميرنا قال:


> الكتاب المقدس فريد فى وحدته : فقد كتبه حوالى أربعين رجلاً على مدى قرابة 1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم... وتنوعت مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس فى وحدة كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعاً روح واحد هو روح الله القدوس.
> 
> 2- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملاءمته لكل جيل وعصر : فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى لم يصبه القدم، بل هو جديد دائما وصالح لكل زمان ولكل عصر.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة زهقت من كترة ما بتحذفوا المشاركات

علي العموم ارد تاني و الله المستعان


----------



## Christian Knight (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



Mowahed_bellah قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة زهقت من كترة ما بتحذفوا المشاركات
> 
> علي العموم ارد تاني و الله المستعان



*ثلاثة نصائح بسيطة تضمن لك الا يتم حذف مشاركاتك
1-لا تنسخ من مواقع اسلامية
2-لا تفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس على هواك
3-لا تتطاول على المعتقدات المسيحية باى صورة*


----------



## al7kem (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أوحى الله بالتوراة والإنجيل ووعد بحفظهما من التحريف والتبديل، وهو دائماً يصدق وعده. ويتَّضح حفظه لوحيه من الاتفاق التام بين التوراة والإنجيل. فمع أنهما يشتملان على 66 كتاباً أُوحي بها في 16 قرناً، لستة وثلاثين نبياً إلا أن كل هذه الأسفار في غاية الاتفاق في إعلان فداء البشر بواسطة فادٍ كريم ينتشلهم من عبودية الخطية.

وتشتمل أسفار التوراة أو (كتب العهد القديم) على 39 كتاباً، وهي: التكوين، والخروج، واللاويين، والعدد، والتثنية، ويشوع، والقضاة، وراعوث، وصموئيل الأول والثاني، والملوك الأول والثاني، وأخبار الأيام الأول والثاني، وعزرا، ونحميا، وأستير، وأيوب، والمزامير، والأمثال، والجامعة، ونشيد الأنشاد. ونبوَّات إشعياء، وإرميا ومراثيه، ونبوَّات حزقيال، ودانيال، وهوشع، ويوئيل، وعاموس، وعوبديا، ويونان، وميخا، وناحوم، وحبقوق، وصفنيا، وحجي، وزكريا، وملاخي. فهذه كتب بني إسرائيل المقدسة التي حافظوا عليها بغاية الحرص.

أما كتب العهد الجديد فعددها 27 وهي: إنجيل متى، ومرقس، ولوقا، ويوحنا. وأعمال الرسل. ورسائل بولس الرسول إلى روما، ورسالتاه إلى كورنثوس، ورسالته إلى غلاطية، وأفسس، وفيلبي، وكولوسي، ورسالتاه إلى تسالونيكي، ورسالتاه إلى تيموثاوس، ورسالته إلى تيطس، وفليمون، والعبرانيين، ثم رسالة يعقوب، ورسالتا بطرس الأولى والثانية، ورسائل يوحنا الثلاث، ورسالة يهوذا. ورؤيا يوحنا.

ويتمسك بنو إسرائيل بالقسم الأول (التوراة) وهو كتب موسى والمزامير والأنبياء. أما المسيحيون فيتمسكون بالقسمين (التوراة والإنجيل) وهما مرجعهما في العقيدة، لأن مضمون التوراة والإنجيل واحد.

يا سبحان الله كل هذا وتقولون لم يوجد تحريف..... ولكن عندما اتا محمد عليه الصلاة وسلام بالقران الكريم وحيدا قلتو انه محرف..... العقل يرجح من ان يكون الصادق.... لا اريد اجابه ولكن كلمه في خاطري وقلتها...وشكرا


----------



## استفانوس (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



> أوحى الله بالتوراة والإنجيل ووعد بحفظهما من التحريف والتبديل، وهو دائماً يصدق وعده. ويتَّضح حفظه لوحيه من الاتفاق التام بين التوراة والإنجيل. فمع أنهما يشتملان على 66 كتاباً أُوحي بها في 16 قرناً، لستة وثلاثين نبياً إلا أن كل هذه الأسفار في غاية الاتفاق في إعلان فداء البشر بواسطة فادٍ كريم ينتشلهم من عبودية الخطية.


*نعم هذا صحيح مائه بالمئه​*


> وتشتمل أسفار التوراة أو (كتب العهد القديم) على 39 كتاباً، وهي: التكوين، والخروج، واللاويين، والعدد، والتثنية، ويشوع، والقضاة، وراعوث، وصموئيل الأول والثاني، والملوك الأول والثاني، وأخبار الأيام الأول والثاني، وعزرا، ونحميا، وأستير، وأيوب، والمزامير، والأمثال، والجامعة، ونشيد الأنشاد. ونبوَّات إشعياء، وإرميا ومراثيه، ونبوَّات حزقيال، ودانيال، وهوشع، ويوئيل، وعاموس، وعوبديا، ويونان، وميخا، وناحوم، وحبقوق، وصفنيا، وحجي، وزكريا، وملاخي. فهذه كتب بني إسرائيل المقدسة التي حافظوا عليها بغاية الحرص.



*امين كلامك صح ​*أ


> ما كتب العهد الجديد فعددها 27 وهي: إنجيل متى، ومرقس، ولوقا، ويوحنا. وأعمال الرسل. ورسائل بولس الرسول إلى روما، ورسالتاه إلى كورنثوس، ورسالته إلى غلاطية، وأفسس، وفيلبي، وكولوسي، ورسالتاه إلى تسالونيكي، ورسالتاه إلى تيموثاوس، ورسالته إلى تيطس، وفليمون، والعبرانيين، ثم رسالة يعقوب، ورسالتا بطرس الأولى والثانية، ورسائل يوحنا الثلاث، ورسالة يهوذا. ورؤيا يوحنا.


*امين كلامك كاه صح ​*




> يا سبحان الله كل هذا وتقولون لم يوجد تحريف.....


*
ياسيد وين التحريف​*


> ولكن عندما اتا محمد عليه الصلاة وسلام بالقران الكريم وحيدا قلتو انه محرف.....



*كيف واحد اليس فيه 114 سورة وفيه ايضا نصوص مكيه ونصوص مدينه
كيف واحد واحرق عثمان اكثر من ثلاثين قرانا​*


> لا اريد اجابه ولكن كلمه في خاطري وقلتها...وشكرا


*عليك ان تعرف الاجابة لكي تكون لك حياة
وليس يوجد حياة الابيسوع المسيح​*


----------



## al7kem (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

 مكيه او مدنيه ما الفرق كلها جت على لسان رجل واحد... يا اخي عندما اجتمع بالصحابه والمسلمين وعرض عليهم القران لم يعترض عليه احد واقرو انه صحيح الانهم حافظين القران كله.... وهذا بعد موت الرسول عليه الصلاة وسلام بسنين قليله... ليسى 1600 سنه...


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



al7kem قال:


> مكيه او مدنيه ما الفرق كلها جت على لسان رجل واحد... ..[/COLOR]



*وكون ان سور القرآن جاءت على لسان رجل واحد وفى زمن واحد فذلك يثبت ان من كتبها بشر فى حين الكتاب المقدس كتبه اكثر من اربعين نبى وفى خلال حوالى الفين عام وهؤلاء الكتاب عاشوا باماكن مختلفة وازمنة مختلفة وانتموا لثقافات مختلفة ومعظمهم لم يقابلوا بعضهم وبالرغم من ذلك نجد ان جميع الاسفار الالهية تتفق مع بعضها وتكون كتابا واحدا اسمه الكتاب المقدس مما يثبت ان هؤلاء الانبياء دونوه بالوحى الالهى.

ده غير ان النص اللى انت وضعته واللى رد عليه الاخ فريد سليم مائة بالمائة ولم ترد فيه كلمة تحريف من قريب او بعيد فلماذا التدليس فى دمك يا مسلم؟؟؟؟*


----------



## استفانوس (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

لم يصل حتى الآن اي شى


----------



## al7kem (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*

 اتمنى من استفانوس  ان يتركني اصع الدلائل التي تثبت التحريف ولكن بعدم حذف المشاركه وانتظر الرد وشكرا


----------



## eng.a (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*



Apsoti قال:


> الكتاب المقدس فريد فى وحدته : فقد كتبه حوالى أربعين رجلاً على مدى قرابة 1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم... وتنوعت مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس فى وحدة كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعاً روح واحد هو روح الله القدوس.




عن أي وحدة متكاملة تتكلم

إذا كان الأربعين رجل دول بيتناقضوا مع بعضهم البعض و الواحد فيهم بيتناقض مع نفسه 

في نفس السفر أو في نفس الرسالة

شوف التناقض الغريب ده

 عن عمر إبراهيم عندما ترك حاران

- تارح : كم عمر تارح عندما مات ؟ ابراهيم بدأ يترعرع عندما كان عمر أبوه تارح 70 عاماً (تكوبن11:26)، ومات تارح في حاران وعمره 205 عام أي بعد 135 عام من ولادة ابراهيم (تكوين 11:32) ، لكن من جهة أخرى بعد وفاة تارح مباشرة خرج ابراهيم من حاران وكان عمره 75 عام وليس 135 عام كما ذكر الإصحاح الحادي عشر (تكوين12:4) (اعمال الرسل 7:4) 


ابراهيم ترك حاران وعمره 135 عام 





> تكوين 11
> 26 وعاش تارح سبعين سنة وولد أبرام وناحور وهاران.
> 
> تكوين 11
> ...




ابراهيم ترك حاران وعمره 75 عام 





> تكوين 12
> 4 فرحل أبرام، كما قال له الرب، وذهب معه لوط. وكان أبرام ابن خمس وسبعين سنة لما خرج من حاران.
> 
> 
> ...




عمر إبراهيم عندما ترك حاران ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

135 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ام 

75 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

